# 

## Spartankaa

Witam,

jesli byl juz taki temat poprosze o podanie linka.

Chodzi mi o koszt piwnicy. Jak to z tym w koncu jest? Droga jest piwnica, podraza koszt budowy domu?

Myslicie, ze np. powiekszenie domu o 20m2 ( powiedzmy ze 140 do 160m2 ) stanowi taki sam koszt jak zrobienie 20m2 piwnicy?

Z wielka checia poczytam Wasze opinie.

Pozdarwiam 
Beata

----------


## Marek30022

koszt piwnicy zależy z całą pewnością o warunków "gruntowych". Jak przed budową domu czytałem Muratory to chyba w jednym z nich napisano, że piwnica podraża koszt budowy o 30% (chyba stanu surowego). Ja piwnicy nie mam ale teraz myślę, że warto ją mieć. Ale najlepiej to mieć dom parterowy z budynkiem gospodarczym, w tym garaż na przynajmniej 2 samochody.

----------


## mynia_pynia

Myśle że dużo taniej jest powiękrzyć dom o 20 m2 niz budować piwnice.
Ja piwnicy nie mam, ale fundament mam głęboki i wyciągnięty sporo ponad grunt.
Różnica ja za fundament zapłaciłam 47 tyś. Koleżanka w tym samym czasie zapłaciła 28 tyś. za nieco mniejszy  - chyba o 10m2.

----------


## Spartankaa

> Ale najlepiej to mieć dom parterowy z budynkiem gospodarczym, w tym garaż na przynajmniej 2 samochody.


Pewnie, ze tak ale my mamy kretynskie warunki zabudowy gdzie jest napisane, ze zabudowa dzialki nie moze przekroczyc 20% jej powierzchni....

----------


## Tomkii

> Pewnie, ze tak ale my mamy kretynskie warunki zabudowy gdzie jest napisane, ze zabudowa dzialki nie moze przekroczyc 20% jej powierzchni....


O kosztach w przypadku piwnicy decyduje głównie poziom wód gruntowych. Jaki jest poziom wód gruntowych?
Ja miałem powierzchnię zabudowy 5%...

----------


## Spartankaa

Badan geologicznych nie mielismy robionych jeszcze, bo nie wiemy dokladnie gdzie dom bedzie posadowiony. Stad nie znam powierznich wod gruntowych.

5% moze miec wiecej m2 u Ciebie niz 20% u nas, to zalezy od powierzchni dzialki. My mamy dwie dzialki obok siebie 600 z kawalkiem i 700z kawalkiem ( razem 1380m2 ) i dom chcemy postawic na jednej z nich ( na mniejszej, bo ma juz przylacza ) aby moc druga sprzedaz moze kiedys.

----------


## Tomkii

> Badan geologicznych nie mielismy robionych jeszcze, bo nie wiemy dokladnie gdzie dom bedzie posadowiony. Stad nie znam powierznich wod gruntowych.


To od tego trzeba by zacząć.



> 5% moze miec wiecej m2 u Ciebie niz 20% u nas, to zalezy od powierzchni dzialki. My mamy dwie dzialki obok siebie 600 z kawalkiem i 700z kawalkiem ( razem 1380m2 ) i dom chcemy postawic na jednej z nich ( na mniejszej, bo ma juz przylacza ) aby moc druga sprzedaz moze kiedys.


Moja miała 3000. Można próbować obejść to trochę dzieląc działkę na mniejsze i występując o warunki na mniejsze działki (sumarycznie powinna wyjść większa powierzchnia zabudowy). Ale to dość skomplikowane i nie ma gwarancji sukcesu.

----------


## Spartankaa

Kazdy geolog mowi mi, ze badania robi sie jak juz wiadomo gdzie bedzie dom stal, w ktorej czesci dzialki. My do konca tego nie wiem wiec na razie nie bierzemy geologa.

A powiedz mi dla jasnosci - te 5% dotyczylo powierzchni domu ktora sie styka z ziemia, lopatologicznie piszac  :Smile:

----------


## am76

Niedrogo można zrobić małą piwniczkę na wino i ogórasy (taką powiedzmy półpiwniczkę) pod żelbetonowymi schodami na poddasze/piętro.

----------


## Tomkii

> Kazdy geolog mowi mi, ze badania robi sie jak juz wiadomo gdzie bedzie dom stal, w ktorej czesci dzialki. My do konca tego nie wiem wiec na razie nie bierzemy geologa.


To chociaż popytaj u sąsiadów jaki jest poziom wody w studniach. A jeśli maja piwnice to czy są suche.



> A powiedz mi dla jasnosci - te 5% dotyczylo powierzchni domu ktora sie styka z ziemia, lopatologicznie piszac


Coś w tym stylu - dokładnej definicji nie znam  :smile:

----------


## dziubek25077

Jestem właśnie po wykonaniu piwnicy pod połową domu. Dom 11 m na 6,5 m .
Chciałem pod całością miec piwnice ale buduje nowy dom obok starego, więc głęboki wykop odpadał.
Szczerze przyznam że koszt wyższy jest ale o ile to dokładnie nie powiem, bo w gre wchodzą większy wykop, więcej bloczków betonowych, lub betonu,  troche więcej izolacji no i styropianu.
Nie jest to jakoś drastycznie większy koszt, a za to jakie korzyści z posiadania piwniczki - bezcenne  :big grin: .
W moim przypadku tak strzelam na miej więcej, może wydałem 10 -15tys więcej niż bym tej piwnicy nie robił.
JA znowuż plauje ogrzewanie na węgiel i nie wyobrażam sobie kotłowni na jednym poziomie z częścią mieszkalną.
Aha no i u mnie warunki gruntowe wręcz idealne, 60 cm ziemi reszta w głąb czyściutki piasek.
Poziom wód grutowych piernik wie jak głęboko, tak że szkoda było by tego nie wykorystać.
Pozdro i zachecam do zrobienia piwniczki, później odwrotu już nie ma  :wink:

----------


## maciej747

> Chodzi mi o koszt piwnicy. Jak to z tym w koncu jest? Droga jest piwnica, podraza koszt budowy domu? 
> 
> Myslicie, ze np. powiekszenie domu o 20m2 ( powiedzmy ze 140 do 160m2 ) stanowi taki sam koszt jak zrobienie 20m2 piwnicy?


Pytanie co rozumiesz jako piwnicę. Jeżeli chcesz mieć pomieszczenia wykończone w normalnym standardzie, okna, słońce, parkiety, wysokość pomieszczeń, wszystkie rury schowane, to na pewno taniej wyjdzie ci zbudować to na powierzchni niż pod ziemią. Jeżeli natomiast piwnicę rozumiesz jako surowe pomieszczenie o obniżonym standardzie, tylko surowe cegły, chudziak, żadnych okien, słaba wentylacja, wilgoć, to piwnica wyjdzie ci za darmo, albo wręcz troche zaoszczedzisz na tym całym zasypywaniu, ubijaniu, styropianach itp.  Większość ludzi robi coś pośredniego pomiędzy tymi skrajnościami. I odpowiedź na pytanie czy bardziej się to opłaca od dodatkowej powierzchni wyższych kondygnacji zależy od tego, co chcesz w tej piwnicy zrobić. Pamiętaj, że stan surowy jest tani (wykopy, mury, stropy), a wykończenie drogie. Dom z piwnicą jest z całą pewnością lepszy, wygodniejszy, więcej warty, i nie daj sobie wmówić, że piwnica służy tylko na koks, ziemniaki i rupiecie.

Z drugiej strony, jeżeli jest problem z podchodzącą wodą, to faktycznie  piwnica może się zupełnie nie opłacać. Jak to sprawdzić? Pooglądaj sąsiednie domki  które mają piwnice.  No, i oczywiście podpiwniczenie częściowe to już całkowicie nieopłacalna sprawa, chyba, że masz szczególne warunki, mocno pochyła działka, albo nie można głęboko kopać ze względu na istniejące budynki itp. 

Powodzenia,
Maciej

----------


## ravbc

Piwnica ma sens właściwie tylko przy dobrych warunkach gruntowych. Główne elementy pobijające całkowity koszt budowy, to w przypadku piwnicy strop nad nią, schody do niej i tynki+posadzki w niej. Wykończenie to oczywiście także koszt, ale po pierwsze nie da się określić ceny, bo to bardzo indywidualna sprawa, a po drugie każde pomieszczenie trzeba jakoś wykończyć (to nad ziemią także). Zakładając, że piwnica jest raczej pomieszczeniem gospodarczym, niż reprezentacyjnym, to wcale to wykończenie drogie być nie musi. Oczywiście jak ktoś się uprze, że chce mieć w piwnicy gabinet, saunę i siłownię, a do tego pełno okien, to wtedy taką piwnicę lepiej postawić obok domu  :wink: 

PS. Sam mam piwnicę i choć najtańsza nie była, to uważam że była warta swojej ceny. Ale ja ją traktuje czysto gospodarczo. Nie mam za to teraz problemów gdzie zmieścić kotłownię, czy na pewno wszystkie rury/kable zostały położone przed zalaniem posadzki (na gruncie), no i nie marnuję ani kawałka przestrzeni ponad gruntem na "pomieszczenia gospodarcze" (nie licząc garażu).

----------


## Vafel

Pisałem już o tym w tym (http://forum.muratordom.pl/ile-koszt...mu,t134864.htm) wątku, ale przekleję mojego posta jeszcze tutaj:

Wszystko zależy. Nie tylko od budynku, ale i od gruntu. Ogólnie rzecz biorąc piwnica to: 
- więcej wykopów 
- więcej ścian fundamentowych 
- dodatkowy strop 
- dodatkowe schody 
- dodatkowe okna 
- dodatkowe drzwi wewnętrzne i (czasami) zewnętrzne 
- dodatkowa instalacja elektryczna i wod-kan (mieć piwnicę i nie mieć tam kranu? - bez sensu) 
- więcej tynków 
- dodatkowe izolacje ścian piwnicznych 
- droższe kominy (muszą być dłuższe o wysokość piwnicy - pewnie z 2,5 m) 
- doprojektowanie piwnicy (jeśli nie ma jej w projekcie gotowym: 400-1000 zł) 

Pewnie jeszcze o czymś zapomniałem. 

Jest to po prostu jeszcze jedna kondygnacja, w dodatku niepełnowartościowa bo niedostatecznie doświetlona światłem słonecznym. 

W moim przypadku wychodziło, że piwnica to minimum 30-40 tys. zł więcej w porównaniu do domu niepodpiwniczonego. Ja się nie zdecydowałem. Trochę inaczej wygląda to jak masz skarpę na działce, tzn. koszt piwnicy jest podobny, ale dom niepodpiwniczony na skarpie kosztuje więcej niż na płaskiej działce, więc różnica między piwnicą a bez piwnicy maleje.

----------


## edde

i znowu jak zwykle: każda sroka swój ogon chwali (no może z małymi wyjątkami), wszystko na "nie" bo piwnicy nie mam   :Roll:  
a ja mam i sobie chwalę, i nie ważne ile kosztowała  :wink:  i tak bym ją robił bo tak chcę (a te koszty wcale duże nie są, nie trzeba też od razu jej wykańczać, no i też niekoniecznie w luksusy iść) 

jeśl warunki Ci pozwalają i chcesz ją mieć to buduj, i nie pytaj na forum o koszty bo i tak nikt ci konkretnie i obiektywnie niestety nie odpowie   :cry:

----------


## jamaju

> Ogólnie rzecz biorąc piwnica to: 
> - więcej wykopów 
> - więcej ścian fundamentowych 
> - dodatkowy strop 
> - dodatkowe schody 
> - dodatkowe okna 
> - dodatkowe drzwi wewnętrzne i (czasami) zewnętrzne 
> - dodatkowa instalacja elektryczna i wod-kan (mieć piwnicę i nie mieć tam kranu? - bez sensu) 
> - więcej tynków 
> ...


Tyle tylko, że jeśli ktoś zamierza dobudować dodatkowe pomieszczenia gospodarcze, to też musi ponieść większość z tych kosztów + większa działka + dach...

----------


## beton44

> Pisałem już o tym w tym (http://forum.muratordom.pl/ile-koszt...mu,t134864.htm) wątku, ale przekleję mojego posta jeszcze tutaj:
> 
> Wszystko zależy. Nie tylko od budynku, ale i od gruntu. Ogólnie rzecz biorąc piwnica to: 
> - więcej wykopów 
> - więcej ścian fundamentowych 
> - dodatkowy strop 
> - dodatkowe schody 
> - dodatkowe okna 
> - dodatkowe drzwi wewnętrzne i (czasami) zewnętrzne 
> ...


Ad czerwone. te ściany to raczej będą ściany piwniczne  :Confused:

----------


## ravbc

> Wszystko zależy. Nie tylko od budynku, ale i od gruntu. Ogólnie rzecz biorąc piwnica to:
> - więcej wykopów


Konkretnie to głębsze.



> - więcej ścian fundamentowych 
> - dodatkowy strop 
> - dodatkowe schody


To niewątpliwie



> - dodatkowe okna


Tylko jeśli ktoś chce robić salon w piwnicy. Ja wolę tam wsadzić kotłownię, pralnię, spiżarnię, itp.



> - dodatkowe drzwi wewnętrzne i (czasami) zewnętrzne


Fakt. Ja mam z odzysku  :wink: 



> - dodatkowa instalacja elektryczna i wod-kan (mieć piwnicę i nie mieć tam kranu? - bez sensu)


Fakt, ale dzięki łatwemu dostępowi do pionów to są grosze.



> - więcej tynków 
> - dodatkowe izolacje ścian piwnicznych


Fakt.



> - droższe kominy (muszą być dłuższe o wysokość piwnicy - pewnie z 2,5 m)


Nie koniecznie. Ja mam wydłużone tylko te które są potrzebne w piwnicy...



> - doprojektowanie piwnicy (jeśli nie ma jej w projekcie gotowym: 400-1000 zł)


Cały projekt indywidualny kosztował mnie 2000zł. Razem z piwnicą.



> Jest to po prostu jeszcze jedna kondygnacja, w dodatku niepełnowartościowa bo niedostatecznie doświetlona światłem słonecznym.


Ja patrzę na to inaczej. Ta kondygnacja pozwala mi zrobić pełnowymiarowe pomieszczenia gospodarcze i to wycianania powierzchni z tych pełnowartościowych kondygnacji...

Podsumowując: piwnica jest niewątpliwie droższa, ale nie jest to koszt porażający. W zamian dostaje się sporą ilość pomieszczeń gospodarczych, których we współczesnych domach zwykle brakuje...

----------


## jacekp71

> Podsumowując: piwnica jest niewątpliwie droższa, ale nie jest to koszt porażający. W zamian dostaje się *sporą ilość pomieszczeń gospodarczych, których we współczesnych domach zwykle brakuje*...


wg mnie spora ilosc pomieszczen gosp. to we wspolczesnych domach zbedny wydatek ....

----------


## ravbc

> Napisał ravbc
> 
> Podsumowując: piwnica jest niewątpliwie droższa, ale nie jest to koszt porażający. W zamian dostaje się *sporą ilość pomieszczeń gospodarczych, których we współczesnych domach zwykle brakuje*...
> 
> 
> wg mnie spora ilosc pomieszczen gosp. to we wspolczesnych domach zbedny wydatek ....


Można i tak. Ja wolę mieć wolne miejsce "na graty" i gotów jestem ponieść tego koszty...  :wink:

----------


## jacekp71

of kors ....  :wink: 

znam kogos, kto wybudowal dom rzedu zdaje sie 120m2 pow. uzytkowej wydajac na elewację nieomal 40 tysiecy ....
tak wiec kazdy wydaje swoj grosz tak jak uwaza  :wink: 
pytanie, czy warto ........

----------


## monia i marek

Zdecydowanie dobrze mieć piwnicę. 

Gdybym wiedziała jak będzie wyglądało budowanie schodkowych fundamentów, zasypywanie i ubijanie podłoża na niepodpiwniczonej części, to na 100% zrobiłabym podpiwniczenie pod całym domem, ale... mądry Polak po szkodzie  :Confused:   :Wink2:

----------


## Adam N

> Zdecydowanie dobrze mieć piwnicę. 
> 
> Gdybym wiedziała jak będzie wyglądało budowanie schodkowych fundamentów, zasypywanie i ubijanie podłoża na niepodpiwniczonej części, to na 100% zrobiłabym podpiwniczenie pod całym domem, ale... mądry Polak po szkodzie


w pełni się zgadzam - jak zobaczyłem u mnie jak to będzie wyglądać to w trybie awaryjnym powiekszałem piwnicę. W moim wypadku piwnica była naturalnym wyborem ze względu na spadek terenu - nie chciałem różnicować poziomu parteru - efekt - wysokie ściany ,,fundamentowe: - no to jeszcze posadzka zamiast zasypywać i gotowe (w dużym uproszczeniu)  :Wink2:  
a co do kosztów - jakieś 40 tys. więcej - niestety

----------


## monia i marek

Adamie - jest wydatek, ale poprawne wykonanie fundamentów, zasypka, ubijanie, płyta na gruncie, to też niemały wydatek (różnica w cenie w stosunku do piwnicy nie aż tak wielka biorąc pod uwagę jakie są późniejsze wydatki na budowie), a wykonanie piwnic przynajmniej przynosi dodatkowe korzyści - cieplejsze pomieszczenia nad piwnicą, schowane wszystkie instalacje CO i KAN, dostępne w każdej awaryjnej sytuacji   :Wink2:   Ja mam podpiwniczenie pod przednią częścią budynku, trudne do wykonania, bo teren udowy to jedna skała, ale i tak warto było i jak już wspominałam - szkoda, że nie pod całością  :Confused:

----------


## Vafel

> i znowu jak zwykle: każda sroka swój ogon chwali (no może z małymi wyjątkami), wszystko na "nie" bo piwnicy nie mam


No i po co te osobiste wycieczki? Czy ja napisałem gdzieś, że piwnicy nie należy mieć? Wyliczyłem tylko elementy zwiększające koszt. W moim przypadku wyszło, że piwnica podniesie koszt o około 30-40 tys. zł i DLA MNIE było to zbyt dużo. Jasne - fajnie mieć piwnicę, ale w tym momencie mnie na nią nie stać, więc jej nie robie. Może w przyszłości za 40 tys. może postawie sobie jakiś wolnostojący budyneczek na graty ogrodowe itp. A jak nie, to trudno. Jakoś się obejdę bez (w ekstremalnym przypadku będzie blaszak za 1400 zł).

----------


## qwert

witam. mam piwnicę. wymuszona warunkami, bo dom na stoku, woda na -7m - patrz awatar.

kosztowała sporo.

porównując do domu w ,którym teraz mieszkam, bez piwnicy widzę,że te 100m2 piwnicy to byl swietny pomysł ,bo:

garaz na 2 samochody, kotłownia i wentylatorownia idealnie bo pod łazienkami na parterze i piętrze = łatwe do poprowadzenia piony, wygospordarowane 20m2 na pomieszczenie do majsterkowania i od frontu 20m2 na pokój z łazienką dla dłuzej zalegających gości.

o ile nie bardzo wiem na co mi 3 sypialnie (żona wie :wink: ), to te 100m2 piwnicy zagospodarowałem w 100%.

teraz dopiero zdaję sobie sprawę jak wazne jest posiadanie pomieszcen gospodarczych, na garaż, kotłownie, skład opału i warsztacik, na kosiarki, graBIE, ODSSNIEZARKI, opony zimowe, wiertarki i łopaty.

jest to wazniejsze jak salony 30m2 :wink: 

jesli da się te 100 m2 zrobić na poziomie parteru to ok, lae chyba nikt tak duzych pom. gosp. nie robi, w efekcie domy obrastają wiatami, budami, szopami itd. brrr.

----------


## mony

byłem zmuszony zbudować piwnicę - działka na pół bliźniaka. trudne warunki wodne i gruntowe. w 2007r z wyliczeń miała kosztować 80 tys - po 130 przestałem liczyć. obecnie nie żałuję. koszty to jedno, a komfort - warsztat, garaż, kotłownia (przygotowana do innego systemyu grzania) i naprawdę kupa miejsca na graty - bezcenne.
pzdr
mony

----------


## Mały

Piwnica?
 Tak - ale:
- ja mam , bo mi warunki terenu ją podyktowały(po co walić beton bez sensu w ziemię?- skarpa , różnica terenu ponad 7m).
- skład rzeczy niepotrzebnych - jak każdy(prawie)Polak lubi takie miejsce mieć,
- kasa? ok, ale możesz mieć np pralnię, garerobę itp w miejscu "niekolizyjnym"
- garaż? a właściwie po co on? żeby mieć co grzać? czy za co podatek płacić? nie lepiej wiata?
 A teraz wybieraj...  :wink:

----------


## emqwadrat

Usiądź i zastanów się ile tak na prawdę powierzchni gospodarczej potrzebujesz..... 
1. kotłowania (moja będzie w łazience- wiszący piec dwufunkcyjny gazowy), 
2. rowery (będę trzymał w garażu), 
3. spiżarnia (moja będzie przy kuchni ok 3mkw), 
4. miejsce na składowanie rzeczy niepotrzebnych (ja nie chcę rzeczy niepotrzebnych- a piwnica zwiększa szanse, że czegoś niepotrzebnego nie wyrzucę)
5. sala kominkowa- moja będzie w salonie
6. sala do ćwiczeń (ja nie ćwiczę)
itd., itp.....

Jeżeli zdecydujesz, że potrzebujesz dużo.... buduj, jak nie....nie buduj

Może nie pomogłem ale to Ty masz zdecydować i nie patrz na koszty.... no chyba, że wodę masz 1 m poniżej terenu   :Wink2:  

A ja, jak widać z odpowiedzi, nie buduję....

Pzdr

----------


## Daga&Adam

> Usiądź i zastanów się ile tak na prawdę powierzchni gospodarczej potrzebujesz..... 
> 1. kotłowania (moja będzie w łazience- wiszący piec dwufunkcyjny gazowy),


Łoj. A byles Ty kiedys w kotlowni ? Ja bylem / widzialem przynajmniej kilkanascie. Najprostsza to byla kotlownia sasiada, ktory bieze cieplo z pobliskiem cieplowni - czyli praktycznie nie ma tam pieca, bojlera i tak dalej. A sama instalacja i tak zajmuje mu pol sciany garazowej (a garaz ma z 8m dlugi  :smile:  Dziekuje za takie ozdoby w lazience...  :smile:  Gdzie powiesisz chociazby naczynia wzbiorcze? Gdzie uklad mieszajacy, manometry, rozdzielacze? Kotlownia to nie tylko piec. Do tego pieca musisz podlaczyc wszystkie rurki - z wody uzytkowej, z poszczegolnych obiegow grzewczych etc. Przemysl to  :smile: 




> 2. rowery (będę trzymał w garażu),


OK. A kosiarke? Odsniezarke? Pile? Grabie, lopate, taczke? Kose spalinowa? Box dachowy samochodowy? Moze odkurzacz centralny? Rekuperator / centrale wentylacyjna? Zaplanuj duzy garaz  :smile: 




> 3. spiżarnia (moja będzie przy kuchni ok 3mkw),


OK. Tez nie widze sensu posiadania wiekszej spizarni. To nie czasy robienia kompocikow i konfitur w ilosciach jak z malej fabryki  :Smile: 




> 4. miejsce na składowanie rzeczy niepotrzebnych (ja nie chcę rzeczy niepotrzebnych- a piwnica zwiększa szanse, że czegoś niepotrzebnego nie wyrzucę)


W zasadzie to tez sie zgodze. Ja mam juz jedno pomieszczenie "zarezerwowane" przez rodzinke, na ich graty  :big grin:  Trzeba troche podszlifowac asertywnosc  :wink: 




> 5. sala kominkowa- moja będzie w salonie


OK. A np. co powiesz, na sale kinowa?  :smile:  Ja mam w piwnicy pomieszczenie ok 40m2, 100% ciemne (nie mam zadnych okien w calej piwnicy). Kino z duzym projektorem, dobrym audio i wygodna kanapa, bez wychodzenia z domu, to jest to  :smile: 

Cala piwnica jest ocieplona (15cm styro), ogrzewana i wentylowana (mechanicznie). Wiec odpadaja historie o wilgoci, smrodzie i zaduchu  :Smile: 

Ale generalnie zgadzam sie z przedmowca - kazdy powinien sie zastanowic nad tym sam. Wszystko zalezy od potrzeb i warunkow gruntowych / ukladu terenu. Przy skarpie i suchym terenie nawet nie ma sie co zastanawiac - robic piwnice. Przy rownym terenie i trudnych warunkach - tez nie ma sie co zastanwiac - nie robic! W pozostalych przypadkach trzeba poprostu sie zastanowic  :wink: 

pozdr.

----------


## dziubek25077

Jak widać każy do tematu piwnicy podhodzi indywidualie, no i dobrze.
Ja na zagospodarowanie pomieszczeń piwnicznych dodam jeszcze kilka pomysłów:
- siłownia (cały sprzet do ćwiczeń - sztangi ławeczki atlas XX hantelków mam ale to wymaga miejsca) 
- sala bilardowa, troche dobrej wykładziny stół bilardowy ewentualnie mini barek i wieczór ze znajomhymi jak talala.
itp itd.
Według mnie obraz piwnicy jako ogólnie przyjętej graciarni już się skńczył, dla mnie będzie to kondygnacja niczym nie rózniąca się od parteru i poddasza, mam zamiar położyć ładne płytki, półeczkli itd a kotłownia mimo że węglowa wcale nie musi być obrazem przypominającym poziom 500 m na kopalni  :wink: 
To moje zdanie ale każdy może mieć swoje, 
Pozdro !!!  :wink:

----------


## qwert

nie zbierm gratów, głownie dlatego,ze nie mam gdzie ich obecnie trzymać. w związku z tym, nie mam rowerów, kosiarki, odsniezarki, ledwo gdzieś przy domku upycham grabie do lisci.

dlatego w nowym domu jest 100m2 piwnicy.
 to co juz widzę, to za mała kotłownia. opał bedzie musiał czesciowo leczeć w workach w garazu. :sad: 

pomieszczenie na siłownię jest, nawet na saunę.  

zgadam się,ze ilosc rurek, pomp i ogolnie instalacji jest spora i nie wyobrazam sobie tego w lazience.

brak piwnicy skutkuje dorabianiem szop wokół domu, tak mająsąsiedzi.
obrastają "betlejemkami", których nikt nie maluje, nie dba, po 10 latach są to obskórne budy na graty.

dom mozna poszerzyć bez wiekszych wydaków o 10m2 ale nie o 100m2, a tyle to rozsądna przestrzeń gospdarcza. .

----------


## Szarbia

> Jeżeli natomiast piwnicę rozumiesz jako surowe pomieszczenie o obniżonym standardzie, tylko surowe cegły, chudziak, żadnych okien, słaba wentylacja, wilgoć, to piwnica wyjdzie ci za darmo, albo wręcz troche zaoszczedzisz na tym całym zasypywaniu, ubijaniu, *styropianach* itp.


Strop piwnicy tez trzeba ocieplic - myle sie?
I to w dodatku w kosztach niewiele nizszych od tych lelewacyjnych.

----------


## Edybre

> Napisał emqwadrat
> 
> Usiądź i zastanów się ile tak na prawdę powierzchni gospodarczej potrzebujesz..... 
> 1. kotłowania (moja będzie w łazience- wiszący piec dwufunkcyjny gazowy), 
> 
> 
> Łoj. A byles Ty kiedys w kotlowni ? Ja bylem / widzialem przynajmniej kilkanascie. Najprostsza to byla kotlownia sasiada, ktory bieze cieplo z pobliskiem cieplowni - czyli praktycznie nie ma tam pieca, bojlera i tak dalej. A sama instalacja i tak zajmuje mu pol sciany garazowej (a garaz ma z 8m dlugi  Dziekuje za takie ozdoby w lazience...  Gdzie powiesisz chociazby naczynia wzbiorcze? Gdzie uklad mieszajacy, manometry, rozdzielacze? Kotlownia to nie tylko piec. Do tego pieca musisz podlaczyc wszystkie rurki - z wody uzytkowej, z poszczegolnych obiegow grzewczych etc.


Ja mam piec dwufunkcyjny w pralni i wcale nie zajmuje mi pół ściany i nie ma tylu rzeczy. Idzie raptem rura z gazem do pieca  i 4 rurki, z których 2 znikaja w podłodze a 2 idą pionem na górę. I NIC więcej. Naczynie wzbiorcze, o ile się nie mylę jest w kotle w środku, manometrów nie ma, zasobnika nie ma. Wprawdzie nie chciałabym mieć tego w łazience ale piwnica nie jest mi poptrzebna na kotłownię.

----------


## Kov

Witam,
Piwnica w pelnym tego slowa znaczeniu znacznie podraza koszt budowy domu. Do jej wykonania wymagane jest zastosowanie odpowiednich materialow (izolacje przeciwwilgociowe, termiczne itp.) jak i dokonania pewnych dodatkowych zmian w projekcie, w ktorym nie uwzgledniono calego podpiwniczenia. Z doswiadczenia wiem, bo sam wybudowalem dom z piwnica ze koszty te znacznie przewyzszaja koszt "normalnej kondygnacji". W zaleznosci od standardu wykonczenia i oczywiscie wielkosci domu (jaki %powierzchni calkowitej domu stanowi piwnica), a takze przeznaczenia uzyskanych w niej pomieszczen mozna stwierdzic jaki procent calosci stanowi jej budowa. Moim zdaniem stanowi to od 1/3 calosci kosztow budowy domu w gore. Oczywiscie zaraz sie znajda przeciwnicy takiej opini, co wcale mnie nie zdziwi poniewaz rozpoczynajac budowe domu rowniez uwazalem ze niewiele to podraza jego koszt, dopoki sam sie nie przekonalem. Piwnica sama w sobie ma wiele zalet pod warunkiem ze jest dobrze i przemyslanie wykonana, o ile pozwalaja na to dobre warunki gruntowe (o takich tu mowimy). W przypadku zlych warunkow gruntowych smialo moge stwierdzic ze koszt piwnicy to co najmniej 40-50% kosztow budowy domu. Na koszt piwnicy (w optymalnych warunkach) sklada sie wiele czynnikow, najwazniejsze z nich uwzgledniajace rowniez duzy koszt robicizny:
1.) dodatkowy strop + schody
2.) instalacja elektryczna, alarmowa
3.) w przypadku garazu w piwnicy, podjazd do garazu
(w przypadku podjazdu odprowadzenie deszczowki)
4.) instalacja grzewcza (o ile ma byc czesc ogrzewana)
5.) instalacja wodno kanalizacyjna ( glebsze posadowienie rur kanalizacyjnych) odprowadzajacych scieki
6.) w przypadku przewidywanej kotlowni, wiekszy koszt rur, systemu kominowego itp
7.) wykonczenie piwnicy - w zaleznosci od standardu wykonczenia ale tez wygody sprzatania itp. duza ilosc kafli, fug, czesto pralnia, suszarnia itp
8.) izolacja termiczna stropu nad czescia nieogrzewana piwnicy
9.) izolacja podlogi od gruntu
10.) koszt drzwi wewnetrznych.
W przypadku niewlasciwego wykonczenia piwnicy skutkiem sa: pojawianie sie grzybow, zapach stechlizny, wilgoci, gromadzenia kurzu, tony pajeczyn itp.
Reasumujac jezeli jest to mozliwe napewno taniej jest wybudowanie dodatkowej powierzchni uzytkowej ponad powierzchnia terenu o ile nie wymaga to wykonania specjalnie dla tego celu konstrukcji dachowej, pokrycia dachowego itp. co w efekcie konczy sie budowa tzw. domu gospodarczego o powierzchi np. 80 m2

----------


## Nefer

Budownie piwnicy kosztuje więcej niż jej nie budowanie (Złota Myśl ! Złota Myśl !)

----------


## monia i marek

> Budownie piwnicy kosztuje więcej niż jej nie budowanie (Złota Myśl ! Złota Myśl !)


Super myśl  :big grin:

----------


## Spartankaa

Dzieki za wiele cennych uwag. Jak ktos ma jeszcze prosze pisac.
Ja boje sie tego o czym ktos z Was napisal - ze "dzieki" piwnicy bedziemy mieli w domu wielka graciarnie.....

Beata

----------


## monia i marek

> Dzieki za wiele cennych uwag. Jak ktos ma jeszcze prosze pisac.
> Ja boje sie tego o czym ktos z Was napisal - ze "dzieki" piwnicy bedziemy mieli w domu wielka graciarnie.....
> 
> Beata


Miejsce na graty też jest potrzebne, bo czasami z konieczności wyrzuca się rzeczy, których się żałuje, bo za pół roku okazują się potrzebne  :Wink2:  Jesli tylko warunki gruntowe nie stanowią przeciwwskazań, to jestem pewna, że naprawdę będziecie zadowoleni z piwnicy i nie pożałujecie decyzji.

----------


## zenek_akcent

W sumie to jeszcze nikt idealnie  domu nie zbudował  i idealnie sie  ożenił.

----------


## jacekp71

ja tam uwazam, ze lepiej budowac nad ziemia niz pod ....
jesli mialbym zyczenie posiadania sali kinowej lub bilardowej to poszukalbym odpowiedniego projektu domu,

----------


## pazook

> A powiedz mi dla jasnosci - te 5% dotyczylo powierzchni domu ktora sie styka z ziemia, lopatologicznie piszac


Nie do końca a raczej nie tylko. Dodatkowo wlicza się w to dojazd, śmietnik, tarasy i podmurówka ogrodzenia.
Ja mam 20% i działkę 1700 i taras nie ujęty w planie  :big grin:

----------


## lee28

Mamy dom całkowicie podpiwniczony, Koszt stanu 0 wyniósł 50 tyś. Jakbyśmy nie robili piwnic to zaoszczędzilibyśmy na tym etapie :
- 4500 zł robota murarza
- 3200 zł stal na strop
- bloczki betonowe (poszło 3900) bez piwnicy poszło by 2000, czyli ok 4500 zł
- koparka 1000 zł

Więc na etapie stanu surowego piwnice podrożyły nam budowę o około 13 tyś zł.
Potem doszła wylewka w piwnicy 2000 zł (materiał+robocizna) i tynki 4000 zł (materiał+robocizna). W sumie więc przy koszcie całkowitym koszt piwnicy u nas wynosił około 7% całkowitych kosztów (oczywiście bez wykończenia piwnicy).

----------


## lee28

> Dzieki za wiele cennych uwag. Jak ktos ma jeszcze prosze pisac.
> Ja boje sie tego o czym ktos z Was napisal - ze "dzieki" piwnicy bedziemy mieli w domu wielka graciarnie.....
> 
> Beata


To czy będziecie mieli czy porządek zależy od Was a nie od tego czy będziecie mieli piwnice czy nie.

----------


## Vafel

> Mamy dom całkowicie podpiwniczony, Koszt stanu 0 wyniósł 50 tyś. Jakbyśmy nie robili piwnic to zaoszczędzilibyśmy na tym etapie :
> - 4500 zł robota murarza
> - 3200 zł stal na strop
> - bloczki betonowe (poszło 3900) bez piwnicy poszło by 2000, czyli ok 4500 zł
> - koparka 1000 zł
> 
> Więc na etapie stanu surowego piwnice podrożyły nam budowę o około 13 tyś zł.
> Potem doszła wylewka w piwnicy 2000 zł (materiał+robocizna) i tynki 4000 zł (materiał+robocizna). W sumie więc przy koszcie całkowitym koszt piwnicy u nas wynosił około 7% całkowitych kosztów (oczywiście bez wykończenia piwnicy).


A schodów do piwnicy nie macie? Drzwi z piwnicy do ogrodu? Stop wylewaliście z betonu B10 (jak chudziak) na gruncie? Elektryczności i kranu w piwnicy nie macie? Izolacji przeciwwodnej ścian piwnicznych nie robiliście?

Ehh...

----------


## lee28

> A schodów do piwnicy nie macie? Drzwi z piwnicy do ogrodu? Stop wylewaliście z betonu B10 (jak chudziak) na gruncie? Elektryczności i kranu w piwnicy nie macie? Izolacji przeciwwodnej ścian piwnicznych nie robiliście?
> 
> Ehh...


To wszystko razem kosztowało nie więcej niż 5 tyś zł, co zostało ujęte w moich obliczeniach.
Schody - 0,4m3 betonu
Różnica miedzy betonem B10 i B20 to 25 zł za m3, przy 20m3 to 500 zł
Drzwi do piwnicy 300 zł
Elektryka w sumie 300 zł
Kran umywalka - ze 150 zł
Izolację musielibyśmy zrobić i nieważne czy piwnice by były czy nie

----------


## monia i marek

> Napisał Vafel
> 
> A schodów do piwnicy nie macie? Drzwi z piwnicy do ogrodu? Stop wylewaliście z betonu B10 (jak chudziak) na gruncie? Elektryczności i kranu w piwnicy nie macie? Izolacji przeciwwodnej ścian piwnicznych nie robiliście?
> 
> Ehh...
> 
> 
> To wszystko razem kosztowało nie więcej niż 5 tyś zł, co zostało ujęte w moich obliczeniach.
> Schody - 0,4m3 betonu
> ...


...i odpadł Wam kłopot ewentualnych kłopotów z powstającą po latach pustką pod chudziakiem i zapadającą się podłogą co jest nierzadkim zjawiskiem (sporo było też o tym na forum  :Roll:  )  :Wink2:

----------


## kapi01

zrobione piwnice zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną to jakieś 50.000 do kosztów całości!

----------


## Mymyk_KSK

> Napisał Spartankaa
> 
> Pewnie, ze tak ale my mamy kretynskie warunki zabudowy gdzie jest napisane, ze zabudowa dzialki nie moze przekroczyc 20% jej powierzchni....
> 
> 
> ja też tak miałem, napisałem podanie o zwiększenie tego do 25% i po 2 tyg miałem odpowiedź na piśmie że dla mojej działki zwiększają do 25%


no własnie - to jest ból... u nas to jest 14%, jest plan zagospodarowania i nie da się tych procentów troszkę powiększyć, w dodatku ceny działek są, hmmm.. krakowskie   :Wink2:    My musielismy mieć piwnice - nie było wyboru. mamy w niej kotłownie, garaż i -jako element ekstremalnie ekstrawagancki w naszym domu  :wink:  duża siłownię

----------


## Kov

> zrobione piwnice zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną to jakieś 50.000 do kosztów całości!


Oj, tu bym polemizowal, przy obecnych stawkach robocizny i dosyc wysokich cen materialow to polozenie zwyklych plytek gresowych na powierzchni ok 80 m2 to juz wydatek ok 10 tys zl, a tynki wylewki, izolacje, bloczki, okna, drzwi. Tak sie zastanawiam skad sie biora takie ceny "elektryka" - 300 zl na piwnice, skoro od 1 punktu stawka jest ok 40-50 zl, no chyba ze ktos robi 1 gniazdko i jedna lampe na cala piwnice, a gdzie koszt kabla? Bardzo to mnie ciekawi.
Jeszcze nalezaloby wspomniec o tym ze budowa piwnic, a w szczegolnosci znajdujacego sie w nich garazu powoduje najczesciej wyniesienie budynku ok 1-1,5m powyzej poziomu terenu. W konsekwencji wejscie do budynku wymaga dorobienia schodow oraz nieuniknione staje sie wyniesienie w gore tarasu. Aby zejsc z tego tarasu do ogrodu rowniez najczesciej trzeba dorobic schody. Tu schody, tam schody, wyniesiony w gore cokol, murki przy wjezdzie do garazu itp, a to wszystko trzeba wykonczyc. Plytki, tynki, do schodow porecze itd - jeden wielki efekt domina. I na to wszystko 50 tys zl ???????????

----------


## Daga&Adam

> Oj, tu bym polemizowal, przy obecnych stawkach robocizny i dosyc wysokich cen materialow to polozenie zwyklych plytek gresowych na powierzchni ok 80 m2 to juz wydatek ok 10 tys zl, a tynki wylewki, izolacje, bloczki, okna, drzwi. Tak sie zastanawiam skad sie biora takie ceny "elektryka" - 300 zl na piwnice, skoro od 1 punktu stawka jest ok 40-50 zl, no chyba ze ktos robi 1 gniazdko i jedna lampe na cala piwnice, a gdzie koszt kabla? Bardzo to mnie ciekawi.


Sa ludzie ktorzy zakasaja rekawy i sami robia. W piwnicy jako typowej piwnicy wystarcza tanie gniazda natynkowe. Kabel? To ponizej 2 pln / m. Przy ledwo kilku gniazdach (1 na pokoj?) starczy Ci ze 100m pewnie - 200 pln. Stowke wydasz na gniazda i "dodatki" w stylu np. dodatkowe zabezpieczenie w skrzynce rozdzielczej  :wink: 




> Jeszcze nalezaloby wspomniec o tym ze budowa piwnic, a w szczegolnosci znajdujacego sie w nich garazu powoduje najczesciej wyniesienie budynku ok 1-1,5m powyzej poziomu terenu.


Najczesciej nie znaczy zawsze.. Ja mam piwnice wysokie na 2,7m i nie sa nigdzie wyniesione. Dom wyglada jak parterowy - cokolik ma 30cm.




> W konsekwencji wejscie do budynku wymaga dorobienia schodow oraz nieuniknione staje sie wyniesienie w gore tarasu. Aby zejsc z tego tarasu do ogrodu rowniez najczesciej trzeba dorobic schody. Tu schody, tam schody, wyniesiony w gore cokol, murki przy wjezdzie do garazu itp, a to wszystko trzeba wykonczyc.


Nie rozpedzaj sie tak  :Smile: 




> Plytki, tynki, do schodow porecze itd - jeden wielki efekt domina. I na to wszystko 50 tys zl ???????????


Pewnie. Ja wydalem bardzo duzo na sam strop - ok. 25 tys pln. Bloczkow tez duzo poszlo ale do samej piwnicy za jakies 8-9 tys pln. Gdybym jednak nie robil piwnicy to musialbym nawiezc samego piasku do wsypania za pare tys pln..

Jak juz pisalem - niech kazdy przeliczy to dla wlasnych warunkow  :smile:  Mi sie oplacalo.
pozdr.

----------


## mike_recon

Budowałem w tym roku, do projektu wrysowano mi piwnicę (bo nie było) - 500, miała być 15 mkw. ale szkoda było zasypywać i są dwa pomieszczenia po 15 mkw. Koszt większy o ok. 15000PLN, ale było warto. Buduj piwnicę, zawsze się przyda na jakieś graty, piec, itp.

----------


## jamaju

Ja na stan "zero" z częściowym podpiwniczeniem (32 m kw.) wydałem około 26 tys. w tym jest drenaż, ocieplenie ścian, dwa okna PCV, dwa doświetlacze piwniczne. Będzie to stanowiło około 22% stanu surowego zamkniętego. Budując dom bez popiwniczenia wydałabym na stan "zero" jakieś 8 tys. mniej. Chcąc powiększyć dom o tą samą powierzchnię na pozostałych kondygnacjach, to szacuję że wydałbym na to w stanie surowym około 10 tys., więc w moim przypadku byłyby to koszty porównywalne.

A domu nie mam wyniesionego na 1,5m bo zaledwie 40cm...

----------


## Kov

> nie rozumiem tego zdania ?? ja piwnice wykańczam w niższym standardzie niż parter, i wydaję na nią znacznie mniej niż na parter, np tynki w piwnicy robię C-W z filcowaniem, a na parterze będą gładzie, okna w piwnicy są zwykłe z jednostronnym kolorem, o połowę niższe i do tego bez rolet zewnętrznych, ich koszt to 30% tego co na parterze, inne instalacje podobnie, w piwnicy są raczej szczątkowe, na parterze bardzo rozbudowane
> 
> może ty masz na odwrót, w piwnicy masz super ekstra drogie instalacje a nad ziemią masz zwykłe marketowe ??


Faktycznie moze nie wyrazilem sie zbyt precyzyjnie.
Nie mialem na mysli samego wykonczenia typu parkiet egzotyczny, czy granity w lazienkach  :wink: 

Stwierdzenie to dotyczylo kosztu wybudowania stanu surowego zapewnienia odpowiednich izolacji, wylewek, wyniesienia budynku wyzej, wykonania wyniesionego cokolu wokol budynku itd, wykonania dodatkowego stropu, schodow, niewykluczone ze i wyniesienia w gore tarasu. Prosze nie wyrywac pojedynczego zdania z kontekstu calosci mojej wypowiedzi, bowiem nic w niej nie bylo na temat standardu wykonczenia tzn. szpachlowania, gladzi czy kafelek, bo to juz kazdego indywidualna sprawa. A prawidlowe wykonczenie nie polega na dobraniu odpowiedniego koloru jednostronnego okna (oj nie lubie byc zlosliwy)  :wink: 

Jesli chodzi o instalacje to elektryczna napewno jest mniej skomplikowana jednak kable i tak sa ciagniete do kazdego pomieszczenia do conajmniej 2 gniazdek czy punktu oswietleniowego, alarmowa podraza koszt bo trzeba ja wykonac i centralka musi obslugiwac dodatkowa strefe i czesto stosuje sie dodatkowy manipulator w piwnicy badz radiolinie. Wodna, kanalizacyjna i grzewcza bardziej kosztowna w przypadku umiejscowienia kotlowni w piwnicy.

W dodatku najczesciej jest tak ze jezeli ktos buduje piwnice to robi w niej kotlownie z prawdziwego zdarzenia, a nie piec 2 funkcyjny wiszacy na scianie w garazu (absolutnie nie neguje takiego rozwiazania), tylko zwracam uwage na zmiane podejscia, ze skoro nagle jest tyle miejsca to przeznaczmy je np. na kotlownie i zrobmy ja cala w kafelkach. Napewno materialu (plytek, kleju czy fug) zostanie zuzyte wiecej niz na parterze w lazience, kuchni czy holu, nie wspomne juz o wiekszej ilosci rur, dluzszym wkladzie kominowym, doprowadzenia instalacji gazowej. Oczywiscie koszt zastosowanych plytek w piwnicy bedzie nieporowywalnie mniejszy niz tych na parterze, ale kleju, fug i jeszcze robocizny bedzie sporo wiecej. Po wpisach innych forumowiczow wyraznie widac jakie przeznaczenie znajduja pomieszczenia piwniczne, najczesciej garaz, silownia, piwniczka na wino, pralnia, suszarnia, kotlownia, a nawet sala bilardowa czy cos w ten desen. Tak wiec aby czuc sie w miare sympatycznie w takich pomieszczeniach nie wystarczy je pomalowac klejem z wapnem i chodzic po wylanym betonie, a na scianach miec gromadzace sie pajeczyny. Reasumujac jezeli wziac pod uwage te wszystkie koszta "techniczno budowlane" a nastepnie wykonczenie piwnicy w jako takim nizszym standardzie to moim skromnym zdaniem wyjdzie to wiecej niz wykonanie zwyklej kondygnacji "parteru" z wykonczeniem lazienki,  ktora najczescie ma nie wiecej niz 5-8 m2, czy kuchni 10-15 m2 (nie mowie tu o meblach czy bialym montazu - bo zaraz ktos stwierdzi ze ma wanne za 20 tys zl)  :wink: .    
U mnie jest kotlownia wielkosci ok 10 m2, pralnia i suszarnia ok 20 m2, korytarz ok 15 m2, piwniczka ok 8 m2. W calosci te pomieszczenia sa wykonczone w kaflach rowniez na scianach, odpowiednio zaizolowane, zasilikonowane itd,  i koszt takiego wykonczenia w tym robocizny jest duzo wiekszy niz tej lazienki czy kuchni na parterze, gdzie dodatkowe kafle sa najczesciej pomiedzy blatem a szafkami na scianie. I chocby je nawet zrobic z materialu po 300 zl m2 to nie wyjdzie tego duzo w porownaniu do takiej kotlowni gdzie jest ok 40 m2 kafli i sama robocizna to prawie 3 tys zl. Nie wspomne juz o garazu, ktory czesto jest na 2 samochody  :smile: . Wybudowalem piwnice i je wykonczylem. Powiem szczerze klej idzie tonami, zarowno na srodek jak i na zrobienie wyniesione elewacji, tarasow, schodow tarasowych, schodow wejsciowych. Plytki trzeba zamawiac calymi paletami fuge tez a o robociznie juz nie wspomne. A jeszcze porecze na wyniesionym tarasie czy schodach....
W domu bez piwnic takich problemow nie ma. A taras do ogrodu mozna zrobic z kostki betonowej bez zadnej izolacji i obaw ze cos bedzie cieklo po scianie do piwnicy.

Prosze nie wyrywac moich pojedynczych zdan z kontekstu, a patrzec na opinie calosciowo.

Rowniez moge byc zlosliwy i przyczepic do stwierdzenia 


> "okna w piwnicy są zwykłe z jednostronnym kolorem, o połowę niższe i do tego bez rolet zewnętrznych"


- rolety antywlamaniowe na parterze a w piwnicy bez, to jaki jest ich sens skoro w ten sposob sa dodatkowe miejsca niezabezpieczone? Predzej zlodzej sie wlamie przez okno w piwnicy czy garazu niz przez glowne wejscie na tarasie  :wink:  No chyba ze te rolety maja pelnic funkcje zaluzji przeciwslonecznych  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam Kov

----------


## Kov

> Napisał Kov
> 
> Oj, tu bym polemizowal, przy obecnych stawkach robocizny i dosyc wysokich cen materialow to polozenie zwyklych plytek gresowych na powierzchni ok 80 m2 to juz wydatek ok 10 tys zl, a tynki wylewki, izolacje, bloczki, okna, drzwi. Tak sie zastanawiam skad sie biora takie ceny "elektryka" - 300 zl na piwnice, skoro od 1 punktu stawka jest ok 40-50 zl, no chyba ze ktos robi 1 gniazdko i jedna lampe na cala piwnice, a gdzie koszt kabla? Bardzo to mnie ciekawi.
> 
> 
> Sa ludzie ktorzy zakasaja rekawy i sami robia. W piwnicy jako typowej piwnicy wystarcza tanie gniazda natynkowe. Kabel? To ponizej 2 pln / m. Przy ledwo kilku gniazdach (1 na pokoj?) starczy Ci ze 100m pewnie - 200 pln. Stowke wydasz na gniazda i "dodatki" w stylu np. dodatkowe zabezpieczenie w skrzynce rozdzielczej 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mozna by wiele polemizowac, jezeli mamy podchodzic do sprawy piwnic jak zrobic to najtaniej to faktycznie u mojego dziadka cala elktryka idzie po scianach i jak mu czegos brakuje to poprostu doklada sobie kabelek.
1 gniazdko natykowe na pomieszczenie hmmm np. na garaz to zycze powodzenia, a pozniej w garazu 5 przedluzaczy.
Ciekawe ze wiele osob tak przywiazuje wage do zrobienia super parteru czy poddasza natomiast uwaza ze z piwnicy mozna zrobic ziemianke  :wink: 
W sumie jeden woli banany inny pomarancze  :wink: , jednak patrzac od strony instalacji dla mnie kazda kondygnacja powinna byc traktowana jednakowo a nie jako niechciany dodatek.

Z wyniesieniem budynku to stwierdzenie "najczesciej" jest moim zdaniem sluszne bo zeby zamontowac w miare przyzwoicie doswietlajace okna to trzeba budynek troche wyniesc. A jeszcze biorac pod uwage wyjazd z garazu to w zimie zycze powodzenia z wyjazdem z glebokosci 2,4 m, no chyba ze ktos ma linie zabudowy 20 m i dzialke o powierzchni 3 tys m2 zeby zrobic taki dlugi mniej stromy podjazd.

 Oczywiscie mozna okna zaglebic w terenie ale wymaga to dodatkowych prac, murkow izolacji itp. Wyniesienia tarasow schodow itd sa konsekwencja wyniesienia calosci budynku a nie czyjegos widzimisie wiec sie nie rozpedzam......

To samo moge stwierdzic z zasypywaniem budynku, nie przesadzaj i sie nie rozpedzaj bo budowalem budynek parterowy i zasypywanie jest napewno tansze niz budowanie piwnic. Zasyp to maksium 3-4 tys zl przy budynku o powierzchni zabudowy ok 100-130 m2

Jestem osoba do ktorej docieraja argumenty racjonalne. Wiem ze sa ludzie ktorzy zakasaja rekawy i sami buduja. Bardzo doceniam takie osoby. Jednak to jest zaden argument w przypadku budowy piwnic. Twoim zdaniem powinienem sam nosic bloczki zrobic elektryke do tego polozyc kafelki itp. bo bedzie taniej. Ale czy napewno dobrze i ile to bedzie trwalo. I czy znajde czas zeby zarobic pieniadze na budowe domu i jeszcze sam to wykonywac, ciekawe podejscie. Przy budowie domu jest tyle pracy ze znajdzie sie i dla inwestora i jego rodziny. Ale mierzmy sily bo na noszenie bloczkow moze jej starczy ale juz na zrobienie zewnetrznej elewacji moze juz nie. A zdrowie sie ma jedno, a w koncu nikt nie kaze nam tej piwnicy budowac. 

Kazdy podchodzi do pewnych spraw indywidualnie ale nie wmawiajmy ludziom ze koszt piwnic z wykonczeniem to 50 tys zl  :smile:  jest to totalna bzdura nawet budujac systemem gospodarczym. Mozna przeanalizowac kosztorysy domow z piwnica i bez. Dobrze ktos napisal ze juz w przypadku stanu surowego stanu "zero" jego koszta siegnely ok 26 tys zl. 
Spojrzmy na to realnie a nie ze bedziemy budowac ja wlasnymi rekami

Pozdr. Kov

----------


## Tomkii

> [To samo moge stwierdzic z zasypywaniem budynku, nie przesadzaj i sie nie rozpedzaj bo budowalem budynek parterowy i zasypywanie jest napewno tansze niz budowanie piwnic. Zasyp to maksium 3-4 tys zl przy budynku o powierzchni zabudowy ok 100-130 m2


Widzisz, każdy budujący odnosi to do swojego budynku i nie widzi reszty. A to jaki jest koszt piwnicy zależy w dużej mierze od warunków gruntowych (woda i grunt). Jeśli komuś wychodzi wymiana gruntu dla posadowienia budynku na głębokości np. 2m i ma niski poziom wód gruntowych to piwnica wychodzi "sama". Na skarpach również. Czasem piwnicę wymuszają warunki zabudowy (z reguły ograniczają powierzchnię zabudowy i wysokość budynku).
Innym czynnikiem jest np. kotłownia i skład na opał - w wykonaniu składu na opał pod podjazdem odpada uciążliwość jego składowania, otwierasz klapę, samochód zrzuca zawartość i prawie sam opał ląduje w piwnicy. O poziomie wykończenia nie ma w ogóle mowy bo budowa równoważnej powierzchni gospodarczej na innym poziomie będzie wymagała takiego samego wykończenia i będzie tyle samo kosztować. Mam w okolicy sąsiada który ma podpiwniczoną prawie całą (!!!) działkę. Ma w niej podobno basen i inne takie  :wink: . Miałem również okazję widzieć dom gdzie garaż znajduje się na poziomie II pietra... (inna sprawa że ta piwnica to taki raczej parter).
Podsumowując - nie da się (bez obliczenia dla konkretnego przypadku) stwierdzic ani kosztu piwnicy ani sensu jej robienia.

----------


## Kov

> Napisał Kov
> 
> [To samo moge stwierdzic z zasypywaniem budynku, nie przesadzaj i sie nie rozpedzaj bo budowalem budynek parterowy i zasypywanie jest napewno tansze niz budowanie piwnic. Zasyp to maksium 3-4 tys zl przy budynku o powierzchni zabudowy ok 100-130 m2
> 
> 
> Widzisz, każdy budujący odnosi to do swojego budynku i nie widzi reszty. A to jaki jest koszt piwnicy zależy w dużej mierze od warunków gruntowych (woda i grunt). Jeśli komuś wychodzi wymiana gruntu dla posadowienia budynku na głębokości np. 2m i ma niski poziom wód gruntowych to piwnica wychodzi "sama". Na skarpach również. Czasem piwnicę wymuszają warunki zabudowy (z reguły ograniczają powierzchnię zabudowy i wysokość budynku).
> Innym czynnikiem jest np. kotłownia i skład na opał - w wykonaniu składu na opał pod podjazdem odpada uciążliwość jego składowania, otwierasz klapę, samochód zrzuca zawartość i prawie sam opał ląduje w piwnicy. O poziomie wykończenia nie ma w ogóle mowy bo budowa równoważnej powierzchni gospodarczej na innym poziomie będzie wymagała takiego samego wykończenia i będzie tyle samo kosztować. Mam w okolicy sąsiada który ma podpiwniczoną prawie całą (!!!) działkę. Ma w niej podobno basen i inne takie . Miałem również okazję widzieć dom gdzie garaż znajduje się na poziomie II pietra... (inna sprawa że ta piwnica to taki raczej parter).
> Podsumowując - nie da się (bez obliczenia dla konkretnego przypadku) stwierdzic ani kosztu piwnicy ani sensu jej robienia.


Zgadzam sie z Toba, 
jednak sciany trzeba z czegos budowac pomimo tego ze warunki sa sprzyjajace. Robocizna tez kosztuje. W mojej pierwszej wypowiedzi zalozylem warunki optymalne jednakowe dla obu przypadkow z dla domu piwinicami czy bez. Mam wrazenie ze nie wszyscy dokladnie czytaja co kto napisal.  Ja mowie o warunkach optymalnych, to ktos mi odpsuje o skarpach, pisze o piwnicy w zwyklym standardzie to pojawiaja sie opinie o kondygnacji nie w pelni wartosciowej, albo z kolei przejaskrawionej z basenem.

Wiadomo ze jak sa argumenty "za" albo nie ma innej mozliwosci bo waska dzialka itd. to buduje sie piwnice ale jak ma ktos wybor i duza powierzchnie dzialki to mozna sie juz powaznie zastanawiac na wyborem i szukac np. alternatywy poszerzenia budynku celem uzyskania powierzchni gospodarczej.

Pomijajac jeszcze bardzo istotna rzecz, ze wiekszosc piwnic z garazami jest zalewanych w okresie wiosenno zimowym badz przy wielkich ulewach z braku odprowadzen deszczowki badz zbyt malej pojemnosci studni chlonnych. Oczywiscie kazdy komu choc jeden raz zalalo piwnice wczesniej nie dopuszczal takiej mozliwosci.

Pozdr. kowal

----------


## Daga&Adam

> Spojrzmy na to realnie a nie ze bedziemy budowac ja wlasnymi rekami


No widzisz, dla Ciebie realnie to zlecic komus i duzo zaplacic  :wink:  Ja robie wiekszosc sam, wlasnymi rekami. Nie dlatego, ze mnie nie stac, tylko dlatego ze mam na to czas i to uwielbiam  :smile:  A przy okazji oszczedzam fortune (przypuszczam ze budowa wyjdzie mnie dokladnie polowe taniej niz kogos, kto buduje od a-z z firma).

Znajomy prokurator pozyczal odemnie gietarke. Ojciec ostatnio podjechal do niego na budowe, zobaczyc jak tam idzie robota i przy okazji ja odebrac. I wiesz, jaki zastal widok ? Pan prokurator z kielnia w rece, murujacy *sam* (bez murarza) swoja piwnice (podobna jak moja - tez ma mu pojsc 5 tys bloczkow betonowych  :smile:  Dla Ciebie do pewnie abstrakcja?  :wink: 

Wiec... Nie patrz tylko przez pryzmat swojej budowy. Rownolegle ze mna buduje sie kilka innych domow i mniejwiecej polowa sasiadow tez robi bardzo duzo samemu na swoich budowach - mimo tego, ze pracuja na normalnych etatach. 50 tys za piwnice (czyt. wydane dodatkowo, na piwnice) to 100% realna kwota i to przy calkiem niezlym standardzie "wykonczenia" (czyt. tynki, wylewki, ogrzewanie, malowanie).
pozdr.

pozdr.

----------


## Kov

> Napisał Kov
> 
> Spojrzmy na to realnie a nie ze bedziemy budowac ja wlasnymi rekami
> 
> 
> No widzisz, dla Ciebie realnie to zlecic komus i duzo zaplacic  Ja robie wiekszosc sam, wlasnymi rekami. Nie dlatego, ze mnie nie stac, tylko dlatego ze mam na to czas i to uwielbiam  A przy okazji oszczedzam fortune (przypuszczam ze budowa wyjdzie mnie dokladnie polowe taniej niz kogos, kto buduje od a-z z firma).
> 
> Znajomy prokurator pozyczal odemnie gietarke. Ojciec ostatnio podjechal do niego na budowe, zobaczyc jak tam idzie robota i przy okazji ja odebrac. I wiesz, jaki zastal widok ? Pan prokurator z kielnia w rece, murujacy *sam* (bez murarza) swoja piwnice (podobna jak moja - tez ma mu pojsc 5 tys bloczkow betonowych  Dla Ciebie do pewnie abstrakcja? 
> 
> ...


Niestety nie masz racji bo nie patrze przez pryzmat swojej budowy. Tak sie sklada ze akurat pochodze z rodziny budowlancow. Sam nim nie jestem ale widze co i jak z pespektywy np. obecnie prowadzonych kilku budow przez kilka osob. Nie twierdze i to zaznaczylem b. wyraznie ze nie mozna samemu budowac czy wykonywac prac na budowie. Dla takich ludzi mam b. duzy szacunek ale niestety trzeba miec na to czas. Nie kazdy ma czas budowac i jednoczesnie zarabiac na budowe. Wiele prac w swoim domu tez wykonywalem samodzielnie. Tylko trzeba umiec odroznic prace przynoszaca efekty wykonana szybko, dobrze i sprawnie od tyrania na budowie od rana do wieczora, albo tylko w weekendy. W moim przypadku wykonywanie jakichkolwiek prac bylo mozliwe jedynie w weekendy co powoduje znacznie wydluzenie procesu budowy. 
A tak wogole ciekaw jestem jak to mozliwe wykonujac dobrze swoje zawodowe obowiazki spedzajac w dzisiejszych czasach ok kilkunastu godz dziennie w pracy na etacie i budowac jednoczesnie wlasnymi rekami. 
W dodatku trzeba te pieniazki jakos zarobic. I prosze nie oceniaj mnie "ze dla mnie to abstrakcja" skoro nie wiesz w jaki sposob u mnie odbywal sie proces budowy. W dodatku technologie sie zmieniaja i przy Twoim podejsciu to najlepiej by bylo chyba bloczki samemu robic, nie uzywac koparek, maszyn, przeciskow itd 
Zlecajac robote komus wcale nie oznacza ze bedzie drozej, a wrecz przeciwnie moze byc taniej, lepiej i oczywiscie szybciej. Technologie i automatyzacja ida do przodu. A ktos kto ma duzo zlecen i wykonuje np. kilka elewacji budynkow maszynowo w miesiacu jest tanszy niz 3 czy 4 panow Zdzisiow, ktorzy to beda robic przez 2 miesiace albo i dluzej bo oni tez musza na zycie zarobic, a efekt np. na b. dyzych scianach bedzie mizerny. Oczywiscie kazdy kalkuluje i wybiera odpowiedni kompromis pomiedzy cena, jakoscia i szybkoscia wykonania prac.
W zadnym moim poscie nie sugerowalem nikomu zlecania robot firmie od a-z.
Proponuje czytac dokladnie co jest napisane a nie to co by sie chcialo przeczytac.

To tyle w temacie.

pozdr. kov

----------


## andrzejek

> Witam,
> Piwnica w pelnym tego slowa znaczeniu znacznie podraza koszt budowy domu. Do jej wykonania wymagane jest zastosowanie odpowiednich materialow (izolacje przeciwwilgociowe, termiczne itp.) jak i dokonania pewnych dodatkowych zmian w projekcie, w ktorym nie uwzgledniono calego podpiwniczenia. Z doswiadczenia wiem, bo sam wybudowalem dom z piwnica ze koszty te znacznie przewyzszaja koszt "normalnej kondygnacji". W zaleznosci od standardu wykonczenia i oczywiscie wielkosci domu (jaki %powierzchni calkowitej domu stanowi piwnica), a takze przeznaczenia uzyskanych w niej pomieszczen mozna stwierdzic jaki procent calosci stanowi jej budowa. Moim zdaniem stanowi to od 1/3 calosci kosztow budowy domu w gore. Oczywiscie zaraz sie znajda przeciwnicy takiej opini, co wcale mnie nie zdziwi poniewaz rozpoczynajac budowe domu rowniez uwazalem ze niewiele to podraza jego koszt, dopoki sam sie nie przekonalem. Piwnica sama w sobie ma wiele zalet pod warunkiem ze jest dobrze i przemyslanie wykonana, o ile pozwalaja na to dobre warunki gruntowe (o takich tu mowimy). W przypadku zlych warunkow gruntowych smialo moge stwierdzic ze koszt piwnicy to co najmniej 40-50% kosztow budowy domu. Na koszt piwnicy (w optymalnych warunkach) sklada sie wiele czynnikow, najwazniejsze z nich uwzgledniajace rowniez duzy koszt robicizny:
> 1.) dodatkowy strop + schody
> 2.) instalacja elektryczna, alarmowa
> 3.) w przypadku garazu w piwnicy, podjazd do garazu
> (w przypadku podjazdu odprowadzenie deszczowki)
> 4.) instalacja grzewcza (o ile ma byc czesc ogrzewana)
> 5.) instalacja wodno kanalizacyjna ( glebsze posadowienie rur kanalizacyjnych) odprowadzajacych scieki
> 6.) w przypadku przewidywanej kotlowni, wiekszy koszt rur, systemu kominowego itp
> ...


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          W pełni podzielam powyższą wypowiedz.Ja mam piwnicę pod caloscią budynku i garażem co daje ok. 130 m kw.Kosztów piwnicy juz nie liczę, dawno już  przekroczyly sporo ponad  100 tys. zl a jeszcze czekają mnie posadzki (jakiś tani gres i nietania robocizna jego ułożenia), drzwi wewnetrzne, malowanie itp.    Bardzo koszta piwnicy podnoszą jej izolacje przeciwwilgociowe, (ja stosowalem Deitermanna , poszly tego olbrzymie ilosci ,, kosztowny jest drenaż.Poza tym, piwnicę trzeba jakoś wykonczyc, zrobic posadzki ( a te wczesniej zaizolowac i ocieplic), otynkowac, polozyc elektrykę, alarmy, hydraulika i.....wychodzi to jak normalny parter  droższy wlasnie o te izolacje.U mnie piwnica wyszla troche z musu (skarpa), ale jesli mialbym komus cos radzic, to po prostu powiekszenie parteru o pomi eszczenie gospodarcze.Myślę, że jakieś 20-30 m kw. byloby akurat na kotlownię , rowery, kosiarki itp. a jednoczesnie zbyt  malo na trzymanie rzeczy niepotrzebnych, ktore z reguly sie w piwnicach latami gromadzą.Ogladajac typowe projekty widzę domy , ktore na parterze mają salony polaczone z kuchnia, na gorze kupa sypialni, i .....malutki schowek na parterze majacy sluzyc za pomieszczenie gospodarcze z kotlownia itp.Dla mnie to nieporozumienie.Metrow mieszkalnych zwykle nie brakuje, brakuje natomiast pomieszczen gospodarczych.Acha, do  piwnicy  zwykle  prowadza schody i noszenie sie tam i nazad np. z kosiarką czy rowerami nie jest wygodne, lepiej jest miec to na poziomie parteru.

----------


## Daga&Adam

> Tylko trzeba umiec odroznic prace przynoszaca efekty wykonana szybko, dobrze i sprawnie od tyrania na budowie od rana do wieczora, albo tylko w weekendy.


Ja ostatnio "tyram" od rana do wieczora. Pisze "tyram" w cudzyslowach, bo dla mnie to przyjemnosc - taka sama jak wylegiwanie sie w hamaku na hawajach dla innych  :Smile:  Ale rozumiem, ze nie wszyscy maja ten komfort i tak zorganizowana prace i wolny czas, co ja.




> A tak wogole ciekaw jestem jak to mozliwe wykonujac dobrze swoje zawodowe obowiazki spedzajac w dzisiejszych czasach ok kilkunastu godz dziennie w pracy na etacie


Kilkanascie godzin dziennie to nie praca tylko niewolnictwo. A niewolnik nie ma zadnych praw  :wink:  Zartuje. Ja prowadze swoj biznes i potrafie go tak zorganizowac, ze kreci sie i dziala jak nalezy, a ja mam te 8-10h na swoja budowe (czyt. przyjemnosc tworzenia) dziennie  :Smile: 




> i budowac jednoczesnie wlasnymi rekami.


To budowanie, a potem mieszkanie w domku zbudowanym wlasnymi rekami to przynajmniej dla mnie najwieksza jak dotad zyciowa frajda.




> W dodatku trzeba te pieniazki jakos zarobic. I prosze nie oceniaj mnie "ze dla mnie to abstrakcja" skoro nie wiesz w jaki sposob u mnie odbywal sie proces budowy.


Biorac pod uwage Twoje opinie i wypowiedzi - mozna sie domyslac jak to jest. 




> W dodatku technologie sie zmieniaja i przy Twoim podejsciu to najlepiej by bylo chyba bloczki samemu robic, nie uzywac koparek, maszyn, przeciskow itd


Skadze znowu.. Ale wiesz - samemu tez mozna uzywac tych "nowych technologii"  :smile:  Pociagniecie wody, mimo ze do "rury" mialem prawie 300m kosztowalo mnie 2,5k pln. Wszystko przez to, ze za 500 pln/48h + ~400 pln paliwko pozyczylem sobie minikoparke i sam zrobilem 300m wykop w ciagu niecalych dwoch dni  :Smile:  Wynajecie ekipy / firmy kosztowaloby mnie jakies minimum 10k pln. Takich przykladow jest mnostwo... 500m kolektor gruntowy, poziomy, do pompy ciepla ? Firmy wyceniaja na 12-15k pln. Zrobilem sam za 3k pln z wszystkimi materialami... Wiec nie dziw sie, ze jak Ty myslisz, ze na piwnice trzeba wylozyc 100k pln, sa tacy, co pisza, ze da sie za 50k  :Smile:  Da sie i wcale nie gorzej.

Moj dom "spec" budowlaniec wycenil na 700k pln. Zmieszcze sie juz z wyposazeniem w max 400k pln. 300k pln zaplacilbym firmie.. Zaoszczedzisz tyle w poltorej roku ??  :Smile: 




> Zlecajac robote komus wcale nie oznacza ze bedzie drozej, a wrecz przeciwnie moze byc taniej, lepiej i oczywiscie szybciej.


Moze byc taniej? W zyciu. Zawsze bedzie drozej. Lepiej? Nie sadze - robiac dla siebie zawsze robisz lepiej i dokladniej. Chyba, ze masz dwie lewe rece albo kompletnie zadnego pojecia o tym co robisz. Szybciej? Tak i nie. Pojedynczy etap zrobia szybciej ale potem pojda na miesiac na inna budowe  :wink:  A Ty stracisz tyle nerwow, ze zrobilbys z tej energii kolejny etap sam, oszczedzajac dolary  :wink: 




> Technologie i automatyzacja ida do przodu. A ktos kto ma duzo zlecen i wykonuje np. kilka elewacji budynkow maszynowo w miesiacu jest tanszy niz 3 czy 4 panow Zdzisiow, ktorzy to beda robic przez 2 miesiace albo i dluzej bo oni tez musza na zycie zarobic,


Co jeszcze oprocz tynkow i wylewek mozna zrobic maszynowo szybciej, niz recznie ? Wybudowac dom? Nie.. Polozyc panele? Nie.. to taki wyjatek jest. Wiekszosc rzeczy poprostu trzeba zrobic recami  :smile: 




> a efekt np. na b. dyzych scianach bedzie mizerny.


Dlatego ja na elewacje wybieram plytki klinkierowe, do polozenia ktorych wystarcza podstawowe umiejetnosci manualne, sporo cierpliwosci i czasu  :smile:  I zadna maszyna tu nie pomoze..




> Oczywiscie kazdy kalkuluje i wybiera odpowiedni kompromis pomiedzy cena, jakoscia i szybkoscia wykonania prac.


Owszem.. Z tym ze zwykle szybkosc = niedokladnosc. A obojetnie kto, kto robi to zawodowo - bedzie sie spieszyl.. Bynajmniej ja tez nie robie wszystkiego sam - do stropow i ich zbrojenia, do murowania mialem "pana Zdzisia", a ja zapychalem za halangra  :wink:  I jedynym moim przeslaniem w tych wszystkich wynuzeniach jest to, ze ludzie - zakasajcie rekawy i zrobcie cos samemu! Dla przyjemnosci i oszczednosci  :smile: 
pozdr.

----------


## slawek_wlkp

Skoro to wątek o piwnicach to chciałem podzielić się kosztami jakie poniosłem w związku z budowa domu z piwnicą w tym roku. Dom to połówka bliźniaka o wymiarach 13,30 x 9,05 ,  sciana trójwarstwowa (piwnicy również). Warunki gruntowe bardzo dobre, grunt piaszczysty.

Koszty: 
Wykop                       -    1.350
Stal - ławy                  -    1.100
Beton - ławy               -    5.000
Bloczki fundamenowe   -  10.750
Cegła - komin              -       600 
Cement                      -    2.800
Styropian, papa           -     2.100
Piasek                        -       400
Stal - strop (w tym HEB)-    4.100
Strop teriva                  -    8.000
Beton - strop + schody   -   3.200
Izolacja pionowa + drenaz-     400 
Beton podbeton i fundament
na murki oporowe garażu 
i fundament taras              - 2.900
Pustaki na działówki           -  1.500
Okna                               -  1.900
Inne drobne                     -    500 
Zasypywanie ścian fund      -    200
Robocizna                         -13.000



*Razem                         -  59.800*

Jak widac piwnica tania nie jest. 
Nie jestem w stanie powiedzieć ile byłoby taniej nie robiąc piwnicy. 
Mimo kosztów nie załuję (jak na razie) decyzji o piwnicy. 
Dzięki niej będę miał  dwa miejsca garażowe, duze pomieszczenie na warsztacik,
kotłownie, pomieszczenie gospodarcze, miejsce na sprzety ogrodowe, rowery itp.  

Pozostało do zrobienia : 
- brama garażowa podwójna
- tynki
- instalacje
- wylewki właściwe + ew. coś na podłogi
- dzwi 
- zjazd do garażu + wykończenie murków oporpwych
- to co jeszcze ew. się wymyśli  :wink:

----------


## Kov

> Napisał Kov
> 
> Tylko trzeba umiec odroznic prace przynoszaca efekty wykonana szybko, dobrze i sprawnie od tyrania na budowie od rana do wieczora, albo tylko w weekendy.
> 
> 
> Ja ostatnio "tyram" od rana do wieczora. Pisze "tyram" w cudzyslowach, bo dla mnie to przyjemnosc - taka sama jak wylegiwanie sie w hamaku na hawajach dla innych  Ale rozumiem, ze nie wszyscy maja ten komfort i tak zorganizowana prace i wolny czas, co ja.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reasumujac moge dojsc tylko do jednego wniosku: polemika z Toba z pelnym szacunkiem dla Twojej osoby nie ma sensu. Argumenty jakie przedstawiasz sa na bardzo niskim poziomie. Zycze Ci powodzenia przy takim toku myslenia i szukania procesow automatyzacji na przykladzie ukladania paneli, ktory przytoczyles.

Ciesze sie, ze zabraly glos osoby takie jak *andrzejek* czy *slawek_wlkp*, ktore realnie i moim zdaniem obiektywnie przedstawiaja sytuacje i koszta.

Twoj sposob myslenia i budowania domu kojarzy mi sie z przelomem lat 80/90. Nie wyobrazam sobie samodzielnego kopania dolow koparka w drodze dojazdowej do budynku na dlugosci 300 m, przy ktorej stoja juz pobudowane budynki i biegna do nich rozne instalacje. Czasem mozna przez takie oszczedzanie wpasc w niezle klopoty i nie kazdy chce brac odpowiedzialnosc za szkody na siebie, pomijajac zgloszenie od "zyczliwego" sasiada.

Skoro uwazasz ze nie nalezy zlecac prac komukolwiek bo zawsze zrobi to szybko i zle i w dodatku napewno drozej bo nie robi dla siebie, to jakim cudem prowadzisz prywatny interes i jeszcze prosperujesz? A moze to Twoje doswiadczenia zawodowe, skoro sam piszesz ze spedzasz 10h dzienie na budowie, a firma sie jakos kreci? ( a naprawde nie lubie byc zlosliwy  :smile: 

Nie wszyscy chca rezygnowac z pewnych zalozen projektowych i nie zamieniaja sposobu wykonania sciany w tynku i do tego np. w boniach na rzecz plytek klinkierowych. Skoro ukladanie plytek klinkierowych to taka prosta sprawa to chcialbym zobaczyc efekt ich ulozenia na scianie o dlugosci np. 15 mb przez kogokolwiek, ktory nigdy tego wczesniej nie robil a ma b. szczere checi. A kolejna sprawa ile zajmie tej osobie czasu ich polozenie na powierzchni np. 300 m2. Sadze, ze jest tyle pracy przy budowie domu, ze napewno kazdy znajdzie cos dla siebie i bedzie zadowolony z efektow swojej pracy. A nie kazdy ma sile, zdrowie zeby wylewac strop z betoniarki i nosic ciezkie bloczki betonowe a na koniec czerpac z tego przyjemnosc.

A patrzac na temat dyskutowanego watku na temat piwnicy, nie ma w nim zalozen ze osoby, ktore dociekaja jakiego rzedu jest to kwota beda to robic wlasnymi rekoma. A w wiekszosci przypadkow beda one napewno budowaly systemem gospodarczym zlecajac zaufanej, polecanej ekipie.
A satysfakcje beda czerpaly z dobrze zorganizowanej przez siebie budowy, rozsadnych wyborow i patrzenia na rece robotnikom czy aby o czyms nie zapomnieli a czasem i cos konkretnego podpowiedzieli.

To juz wszystko w tym temacie i nie ma sensu ciagnac tej jalowej dyskusji.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie Twoja osobe

pozdr. kov

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Napisał lee28
> 
> Mamy dom całkowicie podpiwniczony, Koszt stanu 0 wyniósł 50 tyś. Jakbyśmy nie robili piwnic to zaoszczędzilibyśmy na tym etapie :
> - 4500 zł robota murarza
> - 3200 zł stal na strop
> - bloczki betonowe (poszło 3900) bez piwnicy poszło by 2000, czyli ok 4500 zł
> - koparka 1000 zł
> 
> Więc na etapie stanu surowego piwnice podrożyły nam budowę o około 13 tyś zł.
> ...



hm, temat stary jak świat i forum, wszyscy tylko dodają, lee28 stan zero nie jest odnośnikiem kosztów piwnicy  :smile:  :smile:  :smile: , tak jak w ekonomi dąży się aby bilans był na zero więc nie zapominajcie o odjęciu:  :smile:  :smile: 
1- podłogi które i tak byś położył w pomieszczeniach gospodarczych lub garażu
2. mniejszy obrys budynku a tym samym mniej elewacji zewnętrznej a co się z tym wiąże niech każdy policzy mniej ścian, mniej fundamentów, mniej okien mniej tynków itd 
3 idąc dalej mniejsza więźba, mniejsza powierzchnia krycia  
4. itd itd
niestety tego nikt nie jest w stanie policzyć także zawsze należy pamiętać o dodawaniu i odejmowaniu, a kto jaki tryb życia prowadzi i co potrzebuje do szczęścia to już nie temat tego wątku  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## monia i marek

> hm, temat stary jak świat i forum, wszyscy tylko dodają, lee28 stan zero nie jest odnośnikiem kosztów piwnicy , tak jak w ekonomi dąży się aby bilans był na zero więc nie zapominajcie o odjęciu: 
> 1- podłogi które i tak byś położył w pomieszczeniach gospodarczych lub garażu
> 2. mniejszy obrys budynku a tym samym mniej elewacji zewnętrznej a co się z tym wiąże niech każdy policzy mniej ścian, mniej fundamentów, mniej okien mniej tynków itd 
> 3 idąc dalej mniejsza więźba, mniejsza powierzchnia krycia  
> 4. itd itd
> niestety tego nikt nie jest w stanie policzyć także zawsze należy pamiętać o dodawaniu i odejmowaniu, a kto jaki tryb życia prowadzi i co potrzebuje do szczęścia to już nie temat tego wątku


Ooo - i to są bardzo mądre stwierdzenia. Sama nie brałam tego pod uwagę - teraz tylko się dodatkowo utwierdziłam, że warto miec piwnicę  :big grin:

----------


## Vafel

> Ooo - i to są bardzo mądre stwierdzenia. Sama nie brałam tego pod uwagę - teraz tylko się dodatkowo utwierdziłam, że warto miec piwnicę


Tyle tylko, że autor wątku nie pytał czy warto mieć piwnicę, tylko jaki jest koszt jej wybudowania.

W moim przypadku wyglądało to tak (dom parterowy, pow. zabudowy 130 m2, działka z lekkim spadkiem - 70 cm na 10 metrach):

Szacowany koszt stanu 0 bez piwnicy: 26 tys. zł
Szacowany koszt stanu 0 z piwnicą: 55-65 tys. zł

Zdecydowałem się nie robić piwnicy. 

Teraz stan 0 mam niemal gotowy (brakuje chudziaka). Na razie wydałem na stan zero 22 tys. zł, a wydam jeszcze jakieś 4 tys. zł. W sumie wyjdzie te 26 tys. zł. Skoro tutaj się nie pomyliłem, to prawdopodobnie przy szacowaniu kosztów piwnicy też wiele się nie pomyliłem. Wniosek:

*W moim przypadku różnica w koszcie pomiędzy piwnicą, a brakiem piwnicy to 30-40 tys. zł* (w zależności od tego czy w piwnicy miałyby być jakieś okienka, czy miałoby być zrobione wygodne wyjście do ogrodu itp.).

JA uznałem, że to zbyt wiele i JA tą kwotę wolę wydać na inne cele niż piwnica. Ktoś inny może zdecydować, że jemu jednak piwnica za taką cenę się opłaca. I tyle. Ale faktem jest, że w przypadku takiego domu jak mój piwnica zwiększa koszt budowy o około 30-40 tys. zł. Wiadomo - w domku o pow. zab. 80 m2, gdzie tylko ściany zewnętrzne są nośne piwnica może być tańsza. Ale czy można zejść do poziomu kilkunastu tys. zł? Wątpie...

----------


## Kov

> Napisał Kov
> 
> Stwierdzenie to dotyczylo kosztu wybudowania stanu surowego zapewnienia odpowiednich izolacji, wylewek, wyniesienia budynku wyzej, wykonania wyniesionego cokolu wokol budynku itd, wykonania dodatkowego stropu, schodow, niewykluczone ze i wyniesienia w gore tarasu.
> 
> 
> nadal nie rozumiem, budując dodatkowe piętro tez trzeba ponieść koszty klatki schodowej, dodatkowego stropu, instalacji, robocizny i innych tego typu rzeczy
> 
> może wytłumacz mi na przykładzie, dom o powierzchni 300m2, dwie kondygnacje po 150m2 każda, jeden jest parterowy z podpiwniczeniem a drugi z piętrem, czy koszty budowy tego z podpiwniczeniem będą większe kilkakrotnie ?? bo moim zdaniem koszty będą co najwyżej podobne
> 
> ...



Co tu duzo tlumaczyc, poprostu sugeruje dokladnie czytac posty. W zadnym poscie nie porownywalem kosztow budowy domu parterowego z piwnica  i domu parterowego z pietrem ale bez piwnic. Sam juz nie wiem skad sa czerpane takie wnioski. Najwyrazniej niektorzy czytaja pomiedzy wersami.
Jesli przeanalizowac przytoczony przez Ciebie przyklad to zgadzam sie ze koszty beda porownywalne, moze niewiele wieksze na rzecz piwnic, jednak mozna je pewnie zmniejszyc poprzez wklad wlasnej pracy.

W temacie jednak bylo pytanie o dobudowanie piwnic w domu, ktory zapewne jest w projekcie z poddaszem i nie bylo mowy o tym ze ktos zrezygnuje z pietra bo wybuduje piwnice. Obojetnie czy jest przewidziany sam parterowy czy z pietrem to dobudowanie w nim piwnic podrozy jego koszt budowy.

pozdr. kov

----------


## ravbc

> Co tu duzo tlumaczyc, poprostu sugeruje dokladnie czytac posty. W zadnym poscie nie porownywalem kosztow budowy domu parterowego z piwnica  i domu parterowego z pietrem ale bez piwnic. Sam juz nie wiem skad sa czerpane takie wnioski. Najwyrazniej niektorzy czytaja pomiedzy wersami.


A jak w takim razie powinniśmy odczytać to zdanie:



> Z doswiadczenia wiem, bo sam wybudowalem dom z piwnica ze koszty te znacznie przewyzszaja koszt "normalnej kondygnacji"


Odnosiłeś się tu oczywiście do kosztów budowy piwnicy...

Gubisz się w zeznaniach, czy tylko "poniosła Cię" dyskusja?  :wink:

----------


## Kov

> Napisał Kov
> 
> Co tu duzo tlumaczyc, poprostu sugeruje dokladnie czytac posty. W zadnym poscie nie porownywalem kosztow budowy domu parterowego z piwnica  i domu parterowego z pietrem ale bez piwnic. Sam juz nie wiem skad sa czerpane takie wnioski. Najwyrazniej niektorzy czytaja pomiedzy wersami.
> 
> 
> A jak w takim razie powinniśmy odczytać to zdanie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nie gubie sie w zeznaniach jednak inaczej brzmi 1 zdanie wybrane z kontekstu a inaczej w odniesieniu do calej wypowiedzi. Bardzo ciekawe jest to ze wybierasz konretne jedno zdanie sposrod wielu przeze mnie napisanych. Odnies je do postow w ktorych wyraznie zaznaczylem jakie sa kolejne konsekwencje wybudowania piwnic: wyniesienia budynku, wykonczenia wyniesionej elewacji, w rezultacie dorobienia schodow, jak schodow to i barierek, jezeli garaz w piwnicy to murki oporowe przy zjezdzie itd. Chyba jednak wyjdzie to drozej niz wybudowanie zwyklego pietra jak to okreslilem "normalnej kondygnacji", na ktora skladaja sie pustaki po obrysie i 1 czy 2 balkony. 
Zauwazylem jedna zasadnicza sprawe, ze takie posty jak moje, ktore przedstawiaja w miare realne koszta z punktu widzenia calosci od razu sa atakowane. Byc moze wiele osob nie chce wiedziec wczesniej ile tak naprawde wszystko bedzie kosztowalo i nie uwzglednia wszystkich koniecznych do przeprowadzenia prac. Bo faktycznie jak uwzglednic to wszystko to wychodzi b. duzo, a  czesto wiele wymaganych prac jest pomijanych. 
Moim zdaniem lepiej wiedziec ile bedzie kosztowala calosc prac zeby dokonac wyboru a nie podliczyc jakis fragment wykonac, pozniej znowu, a miedzyczasie czegos nie robic bo wyjdzie za drogo, albo z czegos rezygnowac bo przekrocze przeznaczone srodki na ten cel.

Jak sadze, dobrze wiesz ze wybudowanie jak to okreslam "zwyklej kondygnacji" bedzie tansze niz tej piwnicy ze wszystkimi dodatkami, studniami chlonnymi odprowadzajcymi wode z podjazdu, murkami, schodami, izolacjami, odprowadzaniem sciekow, innymi instalacjami itd. 
Tylko nie wiem po co tak drazyc temat, chyba tylko po to zeby pokazac swoja zlosliwosc. 
Dla mnie naprawde nie robi to roznicy i ktos moze zyc w przekonaniu ze wybuduje piwnice z pelnym wykonczeniem np. za 40 tys zl. W postach innych osob juz widac ze na etapie stanu surowego jest to koszt kilkudziesieciu tys wiecej, w zaleznosci od powierzchni domu. 

Tez zylem w przekonaniu ze wybudowanie domu wyjdzie mi taniej bo jeszcze wtedy niektorych rzeczy nie wzialem pod uwage, albo nie chcialem brac pod uwage, zeby nie martwic sie na zapas. Zdarzylo sie tez ze liczylem ze cos zostanie zrobione taniej a wyszlo o 30% drozej, ale tez bywalo ze wyszlo taniej niz zakladalem - niestety jak na zlosc tych ostanich przypadkow bylo bardzo malo ;(
Pozdrawiam
kov

----------


## Kov

Jeszcze na koniec moich juz "nudnych wypocin"

Wybralem dom ani za duzy ani za maly zeby znowu zlosliwie ktos mi nie zarzucil jakies stronniczosci

Przyklad kosztorysu budowy takiego samego domu:

bez piwnic
http://www.archon.pl/projekt_domu/Do...m43b12f30b6933
stan pod klucz: 394 200 PLN
systemem gospodarczym: 275 940 PLN

z piwnicami
http://www.archon.pl/projekt_domu/Do...m47da35bef02fd
stan pod klucz: 578 000 PLN
systemem gospodarczym: 404 000 PLN

Koszt wybudowania piwnic to ok 32% calosci inwestycji
nie jest istotne za ile ktos wybuduje ten dom (nawet wlasnymi rekoma) moze to zrobic za 100 tys zl, to na piwnice i tak musi przeznaczyc ok 30% calosci 

Przegladajac inne projekty proporcje poniesionych wydatkow na piwnice w stosunku do calosci inwestycji sa podobne i sie wahaja od 25-45% zakladajac optymalne warunki gruntowe, w zaleznosci od powierzchni domu.

Dla tych zlosliwych - lapcie teraz za slowka tych wszystkich kosztorysantow, bo pewnie oni tez sie nie znaja na rzeczy i pisza bzdury. No i macie piwnice z wykonczeniem za 50 tys zl  :wink: , 
Reszte pozostawiam bez komentarza

pozdr. Kov

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Napisał monia i marek
> 
> Ooo - i to są bardzo mądre stwierdzenia. Sama nie brałam tego pod uwagę - teraz tylko się dodatkowo utwierdziłam, że warto miec piwnicę 
> 
> 
> Tyle tylko, że autor wątku nie pytał czy warto mieć piwnicę, tylko jaki jest koszt jej wybudowania.
> 
> W moim przypadku wyglądało to tak (dom parterowy, pow. zabudowy 130 m2, działka z lekkim spadkiem - 70 cm na 10 metrach):
> 
> ...


  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  przeczytaj mój post   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  dokładnie jest napisane "a kto jaki tryb życia prowadzi i co potrzebuje do szczęścia to już nie temat tego wątku" czyli czy ktoś potrzebuje czy nie  :smile:  :smile:  :smile: , i nie porównuj stanu zero do kosztów,nie wiesz jakie by były koszty gdybyś robił piwnicę gdyż zapewne wybrałbyś wtedy inny projekt w którym nie ma pomieszczeń gospodarczych, garazu  na poziomie 0 lub +1 czy tp. nie mówiąc o wielu innych zależnościach,  dyskusję można prowadzić bez końca   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  , ale nigdy nie należy zapominać o kosztach i oszczędnościach   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Jeszcze na koniec moich juz "nudnych wypocin"
> 
> Przyklad kosztorysu budowy takiego samego domu:
> 
> bez piwnic
> http://www.archon.pl/projekt_domu/Do...m43b12f30b6933
> stan pod klucz: 394 200 PLN
> systemem gospodarczym: 275 940 PLN
> 
> ...



Kov przeważnie nie wchodzi się w ten sam projekt z piwnicami i bez piwnic, wtedy piwnice wychodzą baardzo drogo zresztą jak widać z kosztorysu, jak pisałem post wyżej, kazdy wybrałby inny projekt planujac piwnicę i inny bez piwnicy, ja zrobiłem piwnicę, ale napewno brałbym inny projekt gdybym nie miał warunków i nie chciał piwnicy, byłby napewno szerszy dłuższy itd, gdzieś musiałbym wsadzić garaż, jakieś pomieszczenie gospodarcze itd. 
Podsumowując  :smile:  :smile:  :smile: , mam piwnicę bo tak chciałem  :smile:  :smile: , szanuję również jak ktoś niema i ma inne poglądy, każdy buduje domek o jakim marzył  :smile:  :smile:  :smile: , dlatego kto ma rację tutaj jest bez sensu, tak samo jak oszacowanie kosztów piwnicy   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Kov

> Napisał Kov
> 
> Jeszcze na koniec moich juz "nudnych wypocin"
> 
> Przyklad kosztorysu budowy takiego samego domu:
> 
> bez piwnic
> http://www.archon.pl/projekt_domu/Do...m43b12f30b6933
> stan pod klucz: 394 200 PLN
> ...


Eugeniusz_ podzielam Twoja opinie. 
Wszystko jest kwestia odpowiedniego dobrania projektu, a jeszcze jak ku temu sa sprzyjajace warunki uksztaltowania terenu to az zal nie budowac piwnicy. 
Jednak odnioslem wrazenie ze Autor tego watku rozwaza dobudowanie piwnic w tym samym projekcie. Mam piwnice i jestem z niej wiecej niz bardzo zadowolony (pomimo pewnych minusow) ale tez mi sie podobaja domy bez niej i sa podobnie funkcjonalne z pomieszczeniami na poziomie parteru, (przynajmniej nie trzeba zasuwac po schodach zeby przyniesc np. sloik z ogorkami)  :smile:  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam
kov

----------


## Eugeniusz_

:Lol:   :Lol:  jestem za a nawet ..............................za   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## ravbc

Podsumowując: najlepiej mieć piwnicę na poziomie "0"  :Smile:  Tylko kogo na to stać?  :wink:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

hahahaha, zobacz ile takich piwnic powstało w XX wieku, i ludzie zyją w piwnicach a pokoje są na pokaz   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## qwert

dyskusja o cenach jest wg mnie bez sensu.

jesli ktos decyduje się na piwnice=duze pom.gosp. to musi to kosztować.

mozna rozwazac, czy potrzeba 100m2 czy wystarczy 20m2.

wg mnie 20m2 pom.gosp. to nieporozumienie.

nie zadajemy sobie pytania "ile kosztuje kuchnia", bo kazdy wie,ze kuchnia w domu musi byc.


wg mnie pom. gosp., duze na 100m2 tez musi byc. 

Dom to małe przedsiębiorstwo. W nim trzeba trzymac gdzieś drabine, kosiarkę , samochód, opony zimowe, drzewo do kominka, węgiel, starą szafę, itd.

Mozna dostawiać szopki wokół domu.  Tanio i brzydko.

w przypadku małych działek, gdzie koszt m2 sięga 1000zł, piwnica to jedyne sensowne wyjscie, by nie zabudowywac szopami tak drogich m2.

----------


## Vafel

> i nie porównuj stanu zero do kosztów,nie wiesz jakie by były koszty gdybyś robił piwnicę gdyż zapewne wybrałbyś wtedy inny projekt w którym nie ma pomieszczeń gospodarczych, garazu  na poziomie 0 lub +1 czy tp. nie mówiąc o wielu innych zależnościach,  dyskusję można prowadzić bez końca       , ale nigdy nie należy zapominać o kosztach i oszczędnościach


Być może zupełnie inaczej podchodzę do tego niż Ty, ale dla mnie jak najbardziej ma sens porównywanie kosztów tego samego projektu nie podpiwniczonego i z piwnicą. Obecnie buduje domek parterowy. Wiem, że będzie mi potrzebna przestrzeń gospodarcza. Do wyboru mam:
1. zbudować ten domek z piwnicą
2. zbudować ten domek bez piwnicy, a obok dostawić garaż z pomieszczeniem gospodarczym

Koszt budowy piwnicy potrzebny mi jest po to, żeby zdecydować co mi się bardziej opłaci - czy piwnica, czy garaż... ja uznałem, że piwnica mi się nie kalkuluje, bo:
- musiałbym ją postawić od razu z domem, a boję się, że może mi braknąć kasy
- garaż mogę postawić później, jak będę miał przypływ gotówki (dla mnie w obecnej sytuacji to zaleta)
- wolę mieć garaż na poziomie gruntu niż wpuszczony w ziemię
- mam dużą działkę i nie będzie problemu z umieszczeniem na niej garażu
- garaż będzie droższy: za 40 tys. zł postawię garaż, ale pewnie o powierzchni około 40-50 m2 - przy piwnicy miałbym około 100 m2 - nie jest to jednak dla mnie aż tak istotne, bo nie uważam, żebym potrzebował aż 100 m2 powierzchni gospodarczej

To wszystko powyżej to oczywiście tylko moje osobiste argumenty. Ale one pokazuję, że jak najbardziej jest sens porównywanie tego samego budynku z piwnicą i bez.

Howgh   :big grin:

----------


## andrzejek

Ile glosów, tyle opinii.Tylko że ,piwnica nierówna piwnicy.Patrząc po swoich sąsiadach widzę różne sposoby jej wykonania.Niektorzy posmarowali sciany piwnicy abizolem i na to styropian i folia kubelkowa, inni pomineli smarowanie scian abizolem, tylko przykleili na sciany styropian i na to abizol.Wiekszosc nie robila drenażu, a jesli ktoś zrobil, to polaczyl drenaż z rurami spustowymi z dachu i za jednym zamachem ma i drenaż i odprowadzanie wody  deszczowej}}}}Ja tam wole unikac wprowadzania desczowki w okolice fundamentow..Na pytanie ile żwiru poszlo mu na drenaż uslyszalem, że nic, drenaż to rury obsypane piaskiem.Ja niestety ponioslem koszta, ktorych nie poniesli sąsiedzi i piwnica wyszla mnie sporo drożej.1-piwnica zostala otynkowana 2-na to  poszla  izolacja Deitermanna..(.Superflex 10...)...-.3...ocieplalem styrodurem...4-styrodur byl przyklejany drogim Deitermannem a nie klejem cementowym jak u sąsiadow  -5  kupilem rury drenarskie plus studzienki rewizyjne a na kazdy narożnik domu  ( przy zakupie dowiedzialem sie, że rury drenarskie musze kupiś droższe i wytrzymalsze, bo beda lezaly prawie 3 m pod ziemia)---6..zakup geowlokniny i pare wywrotek żwiru---7 robocizna za drenaż i izolacje ..--8 izolacja posadzki to papa termozgrzewalna na poliestrze oraz kilka wiaderek Deitermanna  bo robotnicy w niektorych miejscach oderwali papę izolacji poziomej i trzeba to bylo sztukowac.Gdybym robil podobnie jak sasiedzi, tych wymienionych  kosztow bym uniknąl a przez to piwnica bylaby tansza i to sporo.Jednak wychodzę z zalozenia, że pwenych prac nie da sie potem już poprawic i roboty typu izolacje itp. lepiej robic raz i porzadnie, w na przestrzeni czasu to sie lepiej oplaci.Nie neguję potrzeby piwnic, ale chce zaznaczyc, ze piwnice mogą byc kosztowne i problematyczne.(sasiad pod lasem do dzis sie nie wprowadzil, ciagle mu zalewa piwnice, izolacje przeciwwilgociową ma zrobioną przez super firmę,  izolacja lezy na styripianianie  przyklejonym do scian........szkoda slow).Dlatego jestem zwolennikiem duzych pomieszczen gospodarczych na poziomie parteru.

----------


## Kov

andrzejek, zaraz Cie zaatakuja i zjedza po co to robic .....   :Wink2:  
w koncu bez tego tez bedzie piwnica i bedzie wtedy tanio  :smile: 

W dodatku len z Ciebie bo sam tego nie robiles, trzeba bylo samemu kopac pod te rury 3 m i studzienki  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :big grin:   :big grin:   A wogole to nie robiles tego sam a robotnicy napewno zrobili to zle i szybko bo nie robili dla siebie i pewnie dlatego wyszlo Ci tak drogo   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :big grin:   :

A jednak trzeba troche sie znac i wiedziec co jak ma byc zrobione, a wbrew pozorom taniej wychodzi takie podejscie do sprawy niz pozniejsze poprawki i kombinowanie co z tym zrobic.

pozdrawiam
kov

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Napisał Eugeniusz_
> 
>  i nie porównuj stanu zero do kosztów,nie wiesz jakie by były koszty gdybyś robił piwnicę gdyż zapewne wybrałbyś wtedy inny projekt w którym nie ma pomieszczeń gospodarczych, garazu  na poziomie 0 lub +1 czy tp. nie mówiąc o wielu innych zależnościach,  dyskusję można prowadzić bez końca       , ale nigdy nie należy zapominać o kosztach i oszczędnościach    
> 
> 
> Być może zupełnie inaczej podchodzę do tego niż Ty, ale dla mnie jak najbardziej ma sens porównywanie kosztów tego samego projektu nie podpiwniczonego i z piwnicą. Obecnie buduje domek parterowy. Wiem, że będzie mi potrzebna przestrzeń gospodarcza. Do wyboru mam:
> 1. zbudować ten domek z piwnicą
> 2. zbudować ten domek bez piwnicy, a obok dostawić garaż z pomieszczeniem gospodarczym
> 
> ...


I masz rację  :smile:  :smile: , tutaj porównujesz jakby ten sam projekt , w końcu dodajesz garaż lub piwnica  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:  i tu porównanie jest na miejscu, inaczej jak jest identyczny projekt i plus piwnica  :smile:  :smile:  :smile: ,

----------


## Vafel

> I masz rację , tutaj porównujesz jakby ten sam projekt , w końcu dodajesz garaż lub piwnica  i tu porównanie jest na miejscu, inaczej jak jest identyczny projekt i plus piwnica ,


No tak. Tylko, że ktoś może nie zakładać garażu, tylko np. ten sam projekt i blaszak, albo taki drewniany domek na narzędzia za 5 tys. zł. Nie wiesz jakie są założenia każdego, kto zastanawia się czy budować piwnicę czy nie. Autor wątku pytał o koszt piwnicy. Ja mu podałem jaki jest szacunkowy koszt piwnicy w przypadku domu takiego jak mój. I uważam, że porównanie tego samego domu z piwnicą i bez piwnicy jest jak najbardziej na miejscu.

----------


## bigrw

ja posiadam piwniecę pod całym domem, i przed budową zawsze myślałem o wybudowaniu domu parterowego z uzytkowym poddaszem z garażem na dwa auta....
ale ze względów na decyzję o warunkach zabudowy wg której powierzchnia zabudowy nie może przekraczać 20 % mojej działki musiałem zrezygnować z tego pomysłu i zaakceptowałem fakt że będę musiał zrobić piwnicę aby mieć tam garaż. Bo nie chciałem zmniejszać domu do takich rozmiarów aby czuć się w nim jak w mieszkaniu. Dlatego obecnie mam garaż w piwnicy, kotłownię, zsyp na węgiel oraz dwa dodatkowe pomieszczenia wolne do wykorzystania.
Faktem jest że należy jednak brać pod uwagę warunki gruntowe, przy podejmowaniu decyzji o robieniu piwnic już na etapie projektowania domku.
U mnie są dobre warunki dlatego się zdecydowałem. policzyłem dodatkowe koszty i były one żadne w stosunku do metrażu jaki uzyskałem w piwnicy 84m2 dodatkowo (całośc). Dodam że mam wyniesioną piwnicę ponad grunt patrząc od frontu na dom z lewej 1,5 i z prawej o,9 m pod poziomem posadzki na parterze, ale z lewej strony mam zjazd do garażu w piwnicy który jest cały pod zadaszeniem dwuspadowego daszku....z tąd wyszedł nie za duży kąt nachylenia wjazdu do garażu....
przedstawię moje koszty zwiżane z piwnicą, zaznaczam tylko, iż jest to koszt samego materiału....gdyż wszystko robiłem sam popołudniami....
płyta fundamentowa kosztowała..........   14.000 zł
ściany                                                 11.000 zł
izolacje przeciwwodne                            3.400 zł
styrodur gr 12 cm na całe ściany piwn.      4.100 zł
folia kubełkowa                                         500 zł
ocieplenie pod posadzką w piwnicy           3.600 zł (pianka poliuratenowa 8 cm)
wykonanie posadzki w piwnicy                 2.200 zł
płytki do całej piwnicy (ściany 1mwys. + podł.)  3.700 zł
klej do płytek                                           400 zł
tynki w piwnicy                                      1.800 zł
strop nad piwnicą                                   8.000 zł
CAŁOŚĆ                                               52.700 zł       !!!!!


ale w przypadku budowy domu bnez piwnic do stanu zero też ponosimy koszty dlatego należałoby tutaj odjąć od tej kwoty pewną część kosztów aby zobaczyć ile mnie ona (ta piwnica) dodatkowo kosztowała
należało by tutaj odjąć  kosztł prawie połowy ścian   - 6.500 zł
koszt styrioduru bo pewnie dałbym 5 cm      -1.100 zł
koszt mniejszej ilość izolacji przeciwwodnej    -1.400 zł
folia kubełkowa                                         -   250 zł
koszt wykonania dodatkowego stropu, gdyż gdyby nie wykonanie piwnicy byłaby podłoga na gruncie                          - 4.000 zł
piach potrzebny do zasypywania fundamentów  - 4.000 zł
ławy fundamentowe które musiały by być       -9.000 zł

także Wartość jaką i tak musiałbym ponieść  na początku budowy jaką należało by ponieść do poziomu ZERO           26.250 zł

WYCHODZI Z TEGO, iż dodatkowo wydałem ok 26 tys. zł za 84 m2 jakie uzyskałem ( czyli ok. 310 zł / m2 po wykończeniu)

dlatego ja drugim razem nie zastanawiałbym sie czy budować piwnicę czy też nie, ale podstawą do podjęcia tekiej decyzji są warunki gruntowe i poziom wody gruntowej.

wiadomo należałby tutaj dodać jeszcze koszt robocizny ale napewno nie przekroczyłbym dwukrotności kwoty 26 tys,. zł gdyż również rozbocizna pojawiała by się przy wybudowaniu fundamentów po domem niepodpiwniczonym.

Wnioski: piwnica jest warta uwagi....ale po podjęciu rozwaznej decyzji i po zaznajomieniu się z sytuacją gruntową dzaiłki na jakiej miałby stanąc dom podpiwniczony

dodam jeszcze że cały budynek obecnie kosztował mnie 200 tys. zł i pozostaje mi jeszcze go wykończyć.... także koszt piwnicy to nie jest 32% lecz około 20% całego domu

----------


## witomark

Ciekawie się czyta opinie czy piwnica potrzebna, czy nie wielkiemu przeciwnikowi piwnicy (czyli mnie), który zbudował dom z piwnicą pod całym domem. Początkowo używałem argumentów przeciwników, teraz używam argumentów zwolenników piwnicy. 
Niemniej piwnica jest teraz pomieszczeniem z którego najbardziej się cieszę. Żonie jest generalnie wszystko jedno i ona jedynie cieszy się że ma więcej miejsca na górze, i nie będzie miała kurzu z kotłowni.
Decyzja podjęta dzień przed oddaniem dokumentów do starostwa o pozwolenie na budowę. Koszt piwnicy na "sprzyjającym gruncie" - stan surowy zamknięty z tynkami wylewkami, drzwiami i 5szt małych okienek powierzchnia 85m2 - ok. 50 000.

Moim zdaniem lepiej zbudować domek mniejszy podpiwniczony, niż większy bez piwnicy.

----------


## emqwadrat

Oooooooo..... już wiem jak sobie dogodzić !!!

Wmówię sobie, że nie budując zaoszczędziłem 50 tysiaków.... i juz mi się robi lepiej   :big grin: 

Albo nie..... 70 tysiaków..... to dopiero kwota   :big grin:  

Nie nie.... chyba przesadziełem...... 35 tysiaków.... tak tak, tak będzie dobrze   :Wink2:  

W zeszłym tygodniu zadzwonił do mnie szef firmy która mi buduje mówiąc, że przeprasza (  :ohmy:  ) ale na czwartek- sobotę zabiera ludzi z mojej budowy i przenosi ich na drugą którą robią równolegle (chyba zrobię z tego powodu nowy wątek:"Dzwoni i przeprasza"....chyba rzadko się słyszy o takich przypadkach) 
A cóż się stało? Ten drugi dom mial być podpiwniczony, badania (  :Evil:  ) wykazały, że woda gruntowa jest ok 3 metry pod.... zaczęli kopać dziurę i ...... trysnęęęęęęęęłooooooo....nie woda gruntowa a wręcz rzeka...... Przez trzy dni, 12 osób, dwie koparki, trzy pompy wypompowywały wodę, dowozili ziemię, zasypywali i zalewali betonem. Wiem tylko tyle, że koszt samego betonu wynósł 19.000....płyta gruba na 45 cm.....płyta która zabezpieczy dom przed tą wodą, ale dom już będzie bez piwnic.... inwestor się rozmyślił   :cry:  

Szczerze współczuję   :Evil:  

Nie opisałem tej historii aby wykazać wyższości świąt jednych nad drugimi. Opisałem, bo jest naprawdę ciekawa (wg mnie  :big grin:  )
Proszę nie punktujcie mnie i podawajcie przykładów pokazujących dodatkowe koszty bo ktoś nie zbudował piwnic bo się zaraz ZAPISZEMY....  :big grin:  

Spartankoo....jak już gdzieś wcześniej napisałem wg mnie dodatkowy koszt jesteś w stanie policzyć tylko sama bo tylko Ty wiesz co, gdzie, jaką metodą, z kim itp będziesz budowała....

Budujący piwnice może podadzą konkretnie co musieli dodatkowo zrobić i ile na to wydali.... tylko wszystko.... bo faktycznie zapominanie o np schodach, drzwiach, itp sporo ten koszt zaniża.....   :big grin: 

A i ja będę wiedział jaką kwotę "zaoszczędzoną" sobie wmówić.....  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## Spartankaa

> Spartankoo....jak już gdzieś wcześniej napisałem wg mnie dodatkowy koszt jesteś w stanie policzyć tylko sam bo tylko Ty wiesz co, gdzie, jaką metodą, z kim itp będziesz budowała....


Zgadza sie. Ale bardzo mnie cieszy ta dyskusja, wiele mozna sie dowiedzic. 
Przyznam sie, ze ja nie jestem ZA piwnica glownie ze wzgleu na fakt, ze u nas najpewniej bedzie to miejsce do gromadzenia tzw "przydasiow", ktorych nie cierpie.

Ale z drugiej strony garaz w piwnicy, miejsce na sprzety typy meble ogordowe, kosiarka, grabki etc tez trzeba gdzies chowac i chcialabym aby pomieszczenia na te sprzety nie byly jakas szopka kolo domu.

Beata

----------


## emqwadrat

> Napisał emqwadrat
> 
> Spartankoo....jak już gdzieś wcześniej napisałem wg mnie dodatkowy koszt jesteś w stanie policzyć tylko sam bo tylko Ty wiesz co, gdzie, jaką metodą, z kim itp będziesz budowała....
> 
> 
> Zgadza sie. Ale bardzo mnie cieszy ta dyskusja, wiele mozna sie dowiedzic. 
> Przyznam sie, ze ja nie jestem ZA piwnica glownie ze wzgleu na fakt, ze u nas najpewniej bedzie to miejsce do gromadzenia tzw "przydasiow", ktorych nie cierpie.
> 
> Ale z drugiej strony garaz w piwnicy, miejsce na sprzety typy meble ogordowe, kosiarka, grabki etc tez trzeba gdzies chowac i chcialabym aby pomieszczenia na te sprzety nie byly jakas szopka kolo domu.
> ...


Jak jesteś rasową zbieraczką "przydasiów" (hehe, fajna nazwa   :big grin:  ) to nic nie pomoże... i tak będziesz zbierać....  :Evil:  

Szopka koło domu też mi nie pasi.... dlatego u mnie zbieraczem będzie własnie garaż (ok 3m/2m jego powierzchni) a meble ogrodowe zostaną na zimę w zadaszonej części ogrodu (3m/4m po daszkiem- oczywiście odpowiednio zabezpieczone- ładnie również..dodam bo "czepiacze" już czychają   :Lol:  ) ktora to stanowi integralną część domu

garaż w piwnicy.....??? Jak nie masz garażu przewidzianego na parterze to jasne, że rób piwnicę !!!
No chyba, że..... i tu znowu można zacząć   :big tongue:  

Pozdrawiam i powodzenia w wyborze trafnej decyzji.....

----------


## Spartankaa

> Jak jesteś rasową zbieraczką "przydasiów" (hehe, fajna nazwa   ) to nic nie pomoże... i tak będziesz zbierać....


_Chwyla, chwyla_ no przeciez, ze nie ja jestem zbieraczka przydasiow tylko moj szanowny TZ   :big grin:

----------


## emqwadrat

> Napisał emqwadrat
> 
> Jak jesteś rasową zbieraczką "przydasiów" (hehe, fajna nazwa   ) to nic nie pomoże... i tak będziesz zbierać.... 
> 
> 
> _Chwyla, chwyla_ no przeciez, ze nie ja jestem zbieraczka przydasiow tylko moj szanowny TZ


Więc buduj piwnicę albo zmień "szanowny TZ" na mniej zbieraczowy   :Wink2:

----------


## witomark

> Oooooooo..... już wiem jak sobie dogodzić !!!
> 
> Wmówię sobie, że nie budując zaoszczędziłem 50 tysiaków.... i juz mi się robi lepiej  
> 
> 
> Budujący piwnice może podadzą konkretnie co musieli dodatkowo zrobić i ile na to wydali.... tylko wszystko.... bo faktycznie zapominanie o np schodach, drzwiach, itp sporo ten koszt zaniża.....  
> 
> A i ja będę wiedział jaką kwotę "zaoszczędzoną" sobie wmówić.....


He he dobry jesteś, miałem dokładnie takie samo podejście jak ty, zanim wybudowałem dom z piwnicą. Sam wybudowałem piwnicę trochę przez przypadek i wcześniej jak któryś znajomy powiedział mi, że zastanawia się nad piwnicą, to mówiłem mu właśnie po co tyle kasy, będzie tam tylko graciarnia itp. Teraz ci znajomi się ze mnie śmieją, a ja cieszę się, że nie ulegli moim namowom, bo mógłbym mieć u nich przechlapane.
Koszt który podałem jest kompletny, specjalnie go sobie liczyłem, oczywiście dla innych jest to rzeczywiście koszt czysto orientacyjny.

Wcześniej mieszkałem w bloku na 3 piętrze i miałem małą piwniczkę, lecz z niej nie korzystałem, bo nie chciało mi się chodzić po schodach taki kawał.
Budując dom stwierdziłem, że nie będę niepotrzebnie wydawać pieniędzy na piwnicę z której nie będę - nie muszę korzystać.

Na budowę piwnicy namówił mnie mój szalony sąsiad wmawiając mi, że piwnica to żadeen koszt, kilka pustaków więcej i trochę więcej będę musiał wykopać, pod wpływem impulsu zadzwoniłem do kolegi projektanta, żeby mi dorobił piwnicę, na następny dzień oddawałem dokumentację do starostwa.
Doprojektowanie piwnicy poegało na tym, że w projekcie dorysował schody na dół i zwiększył wysokości ścianek fundamentowych, no i napisał PIWNICA.

W moim wypadku piwnica - to kotłownia i centrum rozrywki, mam tam duże pomieszczenie, gdzie będzie stół do ping ponga i bilard, może jakaś mała siłownia. Będzie też mały warsztacik no i spiżarnia. Poza tym będę miał gdzie robić winko z owoców zebranych w ogrodzie, oglądać mecze z kolegami itp. Tak się nakręciłem tą piwnicą, że nie mogę sobie wyobrazić domu bez niej. Piwnicy nie musisz ogrzewać, a masz dodatkowe metry użytkowe. Powierzchnia mieszkalna domu w moim wypadku byłaby zresztą miejsza i mniej funkcjonalna, bo wywalając kotłownię do piwnicy zrobiłem też przeróbki pomieszczeń na górze. Poza tym mam wąską działkę i miałem ograniczony wybór projektów.

Oczywiście nie namawiam nikogo na budowę piwnicy, bo to koszt i każdy sam musi sobie odpowiedzieć czy stać go na nią, i  czy będzie z niej korzystał. Każdy ma trochę inny styl życia i jeśli nie potrafisz znaleźć argumentów za piwnicą, to buduj bez niej i możesz sobie powiedzieć, że zaoszczędziłeś sporo kasy i w twoim wypadku rzeczywiście może być to prawda. 
Gorzej, gdy nie zbudujesz jej, a mogłeś i było cię na nią stać, a później okazuje się że brakuje ci tej piwnicy, to już po ptakach, piwnicy raczej nie dobudujesz.

Dlatego należy porządnie się zastanowić i zebrać wszystkie za i przeciw, wybrać się do znajomych z piwnicą i bez niej i podjąć właściwą decyzję.

Tak myślę.

----------


## emqwadrat

> Napisał emqwadrat
> 
> Usiądź i zastanów się ile tak na prawdę powierzchni gospodarczej potrzebujesz..... 
> 1. kotłowania (moja będzie w łazience- wiszący piec dwufunkcyjny gazowy), 
> 
> 
> Łoj. A byles Ty kiedys w kotlowni ? Ja bylem / widzialem przynajmniej kilkanascie. Najprostsza to byla kotlownia sasiada, ktory bieze cieplo z pobliskiem cieplowni - czyli praktycznie nie ma tam pieca, bojlera i tak dalej. A sama instalacja i tak zajmuje mu pol sciany garazowej (a garaz ma z 8m dlugi  Dziekuje za takie ozdoby w lazience...  Gdzie powiesisz chociazby naczynia wzbiorcze? Gdzie uklad mieszajacy, manometry, rozdzielacze? Kotlownia to nie tylko piec. Do tego pieca musisz podlaczyc wszystkie rurki - z wody uzytkowej, z poszczegolnych obiegow grzewczych etc. Przemysl to


Minął ponad rok.
Budowa zakończona.
Oto *cała* kotłownia: tj. wydzielona część z łazienki o wymiarach 1mx1m przed wykończeniem i wstawieniem drzwiczek.
Do tego dochodzą jeszcze dwie skrzynki z rozdzielaczami do podłogówki "wkute w ściany" i docelowo schowane w szafie i garderobie

----------


## emqwadrat

> Napisał emqwadrat
> 
> 2. rowery (będę trzymał w garażu),
> 
> 
> OK. A kosiarke? Odsniezarke? Pile? Grabie, lopate, taczke? Kose spalinowa? Box dachowy samochodowy? Moze odkurzacz centralny? Rekuperator / centrale wentylacyjna? Zaplanuj duzy garaz


Kosirkę - też
Odśnieżarkę - brak
Piłę - też
Łopatę - też
Taczkę - brak
Kosę ELEKTRYCZNĄ - też
Box - brak
Odkurzacz - też
Rekuperator - brak
Inne rzeczy o których nie wspomniałeś - też

Garaż ma 3m x 7,25m, mi wystarcza.

----------


## emqwadrat

> Napisał emqwadrat
> 
> 5. sala kominkowa- moja będzie w salonie
> 
> 
> OK. A np. co powiesz, na sale kinowa?  Ja mam w piwnicy pomieszczenie ok 40m2, 100% ciemne (nie mam zadnych okien w calej piwnicy). Kino z duzym projektorem, dobrym audio i wygodna kanapa, bez wychodzenia z domu, to jest to 
> 
> Cala piwnica jest ocieplona (15cm styro), ogrzewana i wentylowana (mechanicznie). Wiec odpadaja historie o wilgoci, smrodzie i zaduchu 
> 
> .


A cóż mogę powiedzieć..... taka sala jest super.....ale mnie na nią nie stać.

----------


## Spartankaa

My finalnie mamy piwnice. Wlasnie czekamy na pozwolenie na budowe. jaki bedzie koszt piwnicy....Powiem w 2010  :Smile:

----------


## Szelma29

Czy mozliwe zrobienie jest piwnicy, w taki sposób aby był wjazd do garazu w piwnicy ale sama piwnica z garazem nie była podnoszona do góry ..no może z pół metra?? W piwnicy okienek niet...
Czy po prostu tak sie nie da i trzeba conajmniej z 1,5 podniesc do gory??

----------


## Vafel

> Czy mozliwe zrobienie jest piwnicy, w taki sposób aby był wjazd do garazu w piwnicy ale sama piwnica z garazem nie była podnoszona do góry ..no może z pół metra?? W piwnicy okienek niet...
> Czy po prostu tak sie nie da i trzeba conajmniej z 1,5 podniesc do gory??


Oczywiście, że się da, ale taki zagłębiony garaż jest niewygodny, nie wolno w nim parkować samochodu z instalacją LPG i trzeba mieć duuużo miejsca przed garażem, żeby zrobić łagodny podjazd. Dodatkowo najlepiej, żeby ten podjazd był podgrzewany, bo jak nie, to zimą mogą być problemy z wjechaniem/wyjechaniem do/z garażu.

----------


## Iwona Sudol

Witam  :smile:  
Właśnie zakończyłam stan zero z częściowym podpiwniczeniem.
Piwnica, w której będzie kotłownia, pralnia, suszarnia i oczywiście....piwnica, ma powierzchnię 52 m2.
Technologia: bloczki betonowe, zbrojenie pionowe co 2 metry, dodatkowe zbrojenie poziome na wysokości 1,5 m. Schody proste jednobiegowe, wylewane. Wysokość : 2,20m. Cała piwnica ocieplona styropianem 10cm, hydroizolacja średnia (pod częścią piwnicy grunt wodonośny), wewnętrzny drenaż pod ławą fundamentową i zewnętrzny wokół domu, w przyszłości dodatkowy drenaż u podnóża skarpy za domem. Zamiast dysperbitu użyliśmy bornitu dwuskładnikowego. Do zasypania części niepodpiwniczonej zużyliśmy 200 ton niesortu (część gruntu rodzimego była pozostawiona w wykopie). Na stropie teriva. Na zasypanie drenażu poszło około 80 ton żwiru. 
To tak w skrócie.
Koszt ogólny z robotami ziemnymi i robocizną - około 85 tys. zł.
Zaznaczam, że teren trudny, co zwiększyło znacznie koszty transportu, pracy sprzętu.

----------


## Szelma29

Całe zycie byłam zdania, piwnica jest nie potrzebna. Wybrałam z założenia tani parterowy domek bez piwnicy, bez garazu, ale w zwiazku, ze domek mały wymysliłam czesciowe, male  podpiwniczenie, ze tansze ze te koszty przezyje, i tam umieszcze kotlownie, pralnie itd itd...a dzisiaj nagle, pewna sytuacja w pracy zadowodowej sklonila mnie, ze pod domem cala piwnica z wjazdem , zeby mozna bylo po prostu ta piwnice wykorzystac do pracy zarobkowej w sytuacji awaryjnej jaka moze sie pojawic,bo nigdy nic nie wiadomo, stad piwnica i wjazd musi byc ...i po prostu zwątpilam a nie wyobrazam sobie piwnicy wysokiej....a wogole nie wyobrazalam sobie wielkiej piwnicy ...
Ile metrow trzeba miec aby ten wjazd byl w miare sensowny??

----------


## Vafel

> Całe zycie byłam zdania, piwnica jest nie potrzebna. Wybrałam z założenia tani parterowy domek bez piwnicy, bez garazu, ale w zwiazku, ze domek mały wymysliłam czesciowe, male  podpiwniczenie, ze tansze ze te koszty przezyje, i tam umieszcze kotlownie, pralnie itd itd...a dzisiaj nagle, pewna sytuacja w pracy zadowodowej sklonila mnie, ze pod domem cala piwnica z wjazdem , zeby mozna bylo po prostu ta piwnice wykorzystac do pracy zarobkowej w sytuacji awaryjnej jaka moze sie pojawic,bo nigdy nic nie wiadomo, stad piwnica i wjazd musi byc ...i po prostu zwątpilam a nie wyobrazam sobie piwnicy wysokiej....a wogole nie wyobrazalam sobie wielkiej piwnicy ...
> Ile metrow trzeba miec aby ten wjazd byl w miare sensowny??


W tym (http://forum.muratordom.pl/garaz-za-...iw,t173977.htm) wątku Piotrulex pisze, że ma 7 metrów przed garażem i jemu jest wygodnie  :Smile: 

Powodzenia!

----------


## Szelma29

Vafel Ty dobry człowiek jesteś  :big grin:  
pozdrawiam

----------


## dario_c

> Czy mozliwe zrobienie jest piwnicy, w taki sposób aby był wjazd do garazu w piwnicy ale sama piwnica z garazem nie była podnoszona do góry ..no może z pół metra?? W piwnicy okienek niet...
> Czy po prostu tak sie nie da i trzeba conajmniej z 1,5 podniesc do gory??


Ja mam taka piwnicę bez okien. 125 m2, z tego 22 m2 kotłownia reszta na garaż. Super sprawa. Wysokość murów 2,5 m. Wyjazd niestety powinien być przynajmniej z 10 m (na oddzielny garaż tez trzeba mieć miejsce). U mnie akurat nie przeszkadza. Ściana trójwarstwowa, koszt ok. 79 tys. Wg mnie jedna z lepszych decyzji.

----------


## dedert

Witam. Chcę sobie postawić domek w stylu Naomi G2, podpiwniczony. Był u nas projektant omówić szczegóły projektu i gdy doszło do rozmowy o piwnicy to zapytał czy potrzebna mi taka duża piwnica. Poniżej przedstawiam rzut parteru. Chciałbym mieć piwnicę pod całością poza garażem co daje powierzchnię ok 112 m.


Odpowiedziałem że czemu nie, i z tego co się orientowałem różnica w postawieniu piwnicy pod całością a częściowo tylko, nie jest znacznie większa - wiele osób co robiło piwnice częściowe żałowało że nie zrobili podpiwniczenia pod całym domem. Na to projektant odpowiedział "a czy wie pan ile taka piwnica będzie kosztować?" Ja mówię że myślę iż w granicach ok 40-50 tyś. No ale on mi wyliczył 85 tyś. Żona jak to usłyszała wpadła w panikę że po co nam ta piwnica. No i narobił mi tylko problemu bo sam już nie wiem ile wyniosły by mnie koszty piwnicy w stanie surowym. Wiadomo że nie będę jej wykańczał od razu tylko w przyszłości i w miarę upływu lat zagospodarowywał kolejne pomieszczenia. Uważam że warto mieć piwnicę ale projektant dołożył oliwy do ognia i żona o ile wcześniej była neutralna to teraz kategorycznie nie chce teraz mieć piwnicy. Czy mógłby ktoś mi pomóc wyliczyć koszty postawienia piwnicy w stanie surowym + okna (myślę że studzienki ze 3-4 szt) pod 110m2? Czy duza będzie różnica pomiędzy 110 m a tylko częściowym powiedzmy 60m2? Dodam że tereny piaszczyste, na wzniesieniu chociaż pod domem płasko, więc wody tam nie powinno być, tym bardziej że dalej jest spadek w kierunku rzeczki.Klasa VI

----------


## samotnik

Jeśli masz płaski teren, to musisz zrobić dodatkowe 250cm ścian fundamentowych. Policzmy to na szybko:

* dodatkowe roboty ziemne z wywozem urobku - 10000 zł
* 50x2,5 = 125m2 ściany fundamentowej. Pustaki szalunkowe, zbrojenie, beton, robocizna - myślę, że 100 zł/m2, czyli 12500 zł minumum
* 125m2 styroduru 10cm z montażem - 70 złx125 = 8750
* strop monolityczny 112m2 x 150 zł = 16800 zł
* schody = 10000 zł
* tynkowanie (załóżmy po jednej ścianie wewn. w każdej osi) 362 m2 x 30 zł = 10860
* wylewka 112m2 x 25 zł = 2800 zł
* tanie podłogi 112m2 x 50 zł = 5600
* gładzie jeśli trzeba: 362 x 30 zł = 10860
* malowanie 362x20 zł = 7240 zł
* jakieś drzwi wewnętrzne, okna itd - powiedzmy 10000 zł
* dodatkowe instalacje - elektryka, CO, ew. jakiś kawałek wodkan - powiedzmy 10000 zł

Czyli na luzie przebijamy 100 tysięcy. Co prawda są w tym wg niektórych zbytki jak na piwnicę (np. gładzie), ale według mnie jeśli ktoś ma budować za kilkadziesiąt/set tysięcy piwnicę i mieć tam jak w norze do trzymania kartofli, to rozmija się to już zupełnie z sensem i zdrowym rozsądkiem.

Z drugiej strony byle jaka podłoga (najtańsze panele z pianką i tanimi listwami), ceny ogólnie założyłem raczej minimalne no i obawiam się, że niedoszacowałem kosztów elementów "cieżkich", czyli ścian i stropu. Myślę, że w praktyce zapłacisz za tę piwnicę minimum 150 tysięcy. 

To wszystko przy założeniu idealnie suchego gruntu. Jeśli tak jednak nie będzie, to dochodzi głęboki drenaż i izolacja przeciwwodna - w sumie nawet kilkadziesiąt tysięcy.

Ja to u siebie kiedyś liczyłem - piwnica 60m2 pod połową domu wyszła ok. 110 tysięcy, mimo że wykończenia robię samodzielnie. Uwzględniłem w tym też fakt, że dom mam na spadku, więc i tak roboty ziemne kosztowały sporo, podobnie jak wysokie ściany fundamentowe - tego wszystkiego nie wliczam w koszta piwnicy, bo bez niej musiałbym i tak za to zapłacić!

Jeśli jest miejsce na działce, to za te same pieniądze lepiej powiększyć kondygnację nadziemną i mieć te pomieszczenia na powierzchni, a nie w wykopie. Pamiętaj też, że robiąc dodatkową kondygnację tracisz powierzchnię użytkową na obydwu poziomach, bo trzeba przeznaczyć ją na komunikację (schody, dojście do nich itd).

----------


## Jinikao

> Jeśli masz płaski teren, to musisz zrobić dodatkowe 250cm ścian fundamentowych. Policzmy to na szybko:
> 
> * dodatkowe roboty ziemne z wywozem urobku - 10000 zł
> * 50x2,5 = 125m2 ściany fundamentowej. Pustaki szalunkowe, zbrojenie, beton, robocizna - myślę, że 100 zł/m2, czyli 12500 zł minumum
> * 125m2 styroduru 10cm z montażem - 70 złx125 = 8750
> * strop monolityczny 112m2 x 150 zł = 16800 zł
> * schody = 10000 zł
> * tynkowanie (załóżmy po jednej ścianie wewn. w każdej osi) 362 m2 x 30 zł = 10860
> * wylewka 112m2 x 25 zł = 2800 zł
> ...


1. Jeślii robisz fundament to i tak musisz ściany fundamentowe wymurować, u nas jest to 1,2 w ziemie, bo tyle wynosi strefa przemarzania, Czyli mnie dodatkowe kopanie dziury plus wymurowanie ścian kosztowało ok 5 tyś zł
2. styrodur i tak musiałbym dać 1,2m do ziemi, więc wyszło mnie to tylko 2 tyś drożej
3. strop monilityczny, czyli dochodzi stal plus robocizna, wyszlo ok 10 tyś zł więcej
4 schody, 700 zł szalowanie plus zbrojenie, 1000 zł stal, 600 zł beton czyli 2300 zł.
5. wylewka 5cm starczy w piwnicy wyjdzie jakieś 3 tyś więc tu sie zgadzam
6 tynki, można tynkowac lub nie, bo po co? skoro teraz w domach stosuje sie beton architektoniczny, to po co w piwnicy sie w to bawić, ale m2 ok 28 zł kosztuje, zarówno c-w jak i knauf diamant. nie chce mi się liczyć, ale strasznie drogo Ci to wyszło, że niby 10 tyś 
7.podłogi tak jak napisałeś, ale czemu nie zostawić tylko wylewki?
8-11. malowanie ok 1000 zł, agregat wypozyczyc na jeden dzień, najtańsza farba białą i jazda z tym koksem, nie musi być pięknie, drzwi z domu do piwnicy ok 1500 bardzo dobre, z dworu ok 1000, bo po co lepsze? okna? małe okienka po 500 zł sztuka, do piwnicy nie muszą być 3 szyybowe 7 komorowe. powiedzmy 6 sztuk 5500 całość z drzwiami. Elektryka plus wod kan 10000? chyba jak chcesz tam zrobić 200 ptk elektrycznych i krany w każdym pomieszeniu. Wystarczy 1 gniazdko plus 1 włącznik i 2 lampy w pomieszeniu. licz 6 pomieszczeń czyli 25 ptk oświtlenia, za 30 złsztuka 750 zł plus okablowanie i zazbrojenie, czyli ok 1500 czyli w sumie 2250 plus wodkan 1000 zł czyli 3250.

I teraz to wszystko zsumuj i Ci wyjdzie ile kosztuje drożej piwnica

PS wszystko pisze z ogromnym naddatkiem

----------


## jajmar

> Jeśli masz płaski teren, to musisz zrobić dodatkowe 250cm ścian fundamentowych. Policzmy to na szybko:
> 
> * dodatkowe roboty ziemne z wywozem urobku - 10000 zł
> * 50x2,5 = 125m2 ściany fundamentowej. Pustaki szalunkowe, zbrojenie, beton, robocizna - myślę, że 100 zł/m2, czyli 12500 zł minumum
> * 125m2 styroduru 10cm z montażem - 70 złx125 = 8750
> * strop monolityczny 112m2 x 150 zł = 16800 zł
> * schody = 10000 zł
> * tynkowanie (załóżmy po jednej ścianie wewn. w każdej osi) 362 m2 x 30 zł = 10860
> * wylewka 112m2 x 25 zł = 2800 zł
> ...


3 lata temu robiłem piwnicę ze względu na to że to byla rozbudowa istniejącego budynku piwnica tylko pod częścią rozbudowy wyszło na gotowo około 70m2 powierzchni. Wg mnie warto a podane koszty sa sporo zawyżone.  

Skąd dodatkowy koszt robot ziemnych aż 10 tyś? Trzeba głębiej wykopać ale odpada zasypywanie fundamentu też kosztowne. Tu w zależności od gruntu wcale nie musi być drożej. 
Ściana 250 dodatkowo skąd to? Jeżeli budynek jest na lawach to ściana ma zazwyczaj koło metra , wiec jak cos doliczamy to około 150 cm ściany. 
Styrodur jest drogi można jakieś styro aqua taniej wyjdzie. Strop w miarę rozsądna cena.
Schody 10 tyś? -przesada, szalowanie i zbrojenie, beton to 2-3 tyś. Do tego płytki i w 5 tyś masz schody na gotowo. Po betonie możesz kilka lat chodzić zanim wydasz kase na plytki. 
Tynki 30zł to dość drogo. Gładzie to chyba zbytek. 7 tyś na malowanie? I dodatkowe 10 tyś instalacje? 

Brakuje solidnej izolacji przeciw wodnej , na takie piwnice to wydatek pewnie 4-5 tyś. Też mam suchy teren i wodę sporo niżej ale to warto zrobić na przyszłość.

----------


## dedert

Oczywiście nie interesują mnie roboty wykończeniowe bo na etapie budowy domu zostawiam sobie to na sam koniec (najpierw wnętrze domu chcę wykończyć). Chodzi mi tylko o sam koszt wykopów, materiałów z robocizną, izolacja i kilka okien (bądź świetlików rurowych). W piwnicy będzie póki co tylko kotłownia, resztę będę wykańczał z czasem.

----------


## samotnik

Nie dyskutuję z wyliczeniami z gatunku "dziura w ziemi i beton na ścianie". Dla mnie to nie jest piwnica, nie ma sensu takiego czegoś budować, no chyba, że ktoś ma zakorzenioną potrzebę posiadania nory na ziemniaki i wungiel. Ale jeśli takie są oczekiwania inwestora, to faktycznie - wyjdzie taniej niż wyliczyłem. Ja od początku nie chciałem wilgotnej (po co izolacja, będzie taniej), ciemnej (minimum okien, żeby taniej), chłodnej (po co styrodur i ogrzewanie, przecież pod ziemią nie ma mrozu, będzie taniej) i zatęchłej jamy pod domem - zupełnie nie mam pojęcia, po co to komu. Robiłem piwnicę po to, żeby mieć pomieszczenia, które będę mógł zagospodarować - siłownia, imprezownia z bilardem, warsztat do majsterkowania.

P.S. Wykończenie odroczone w czasie też kosztuje, nie wiem skąd pomysł, że jest za darmo.

----------


## dedert

Przecież nie pisałem o braku izolacji czy okien tylko o wykończeniu wewnątrz które w momencie budowy domu jest na tą chwilę nie potrzebne a można je dokończyć z czasem. Nie będę miał zamiaru mieszkać w piwnicy, priorytetem są pomieszczenia na parterze i poddaszu.

----------


## jajmar

> Nie dyskutuję z wyliczeniami z gatunku "dziura w ziemi i beton na ścianie". Dla mnie to nie jest piwnica, nie ma sensu takiego czegoś budować,


Czuje się wywołany do tablicy, też nie pisałem o dziurze w ziemi i o gołych ścianach. Nie zliczałem kosztów dokładnie i nie rozbijałem kondygnacjami. Moja piwnica  



Do tego porównuje co opisałeś to nie są aż takie koszty.

----------


## Gwidon1983

Witam,
U siebie też robię piwnicę. Mam już ja w miarę wykończoną i oczywiście polecam. Ja robiłem tylko pod połową domu ze względu na spadek działki ok50m2. U mnie to wyglądało następująco:
 - Dodatkowa robocizna ekipy ze wzgleu na podpiewniczienie w stanie SSO to 7tys
 - Dodatkowy wykop podpiewniczenia to praca koparki ok pół dnia dłużej to 1tys zł (ziemia została na równanie działki, pożniej była tylko rozgarnieta wiec można doliczyc jakieś 500zł)
 - Dodatkowo dłużesze dwa kominy systemowe 250zł/m co daje 1tys
 - Beton na ławy fudamentowe, chudziak, do zalania pustaków szalunkowych, schody, wieniec i płyta to 4tys
 - Pustaki szalunkowe to 1tys
 - Pustaki na dwie sciany działowe to 500zł
 - Sturodur 8cm do ocieplenia całości to 1,5tys
 - Izolacja przed wodą tj. folia kubełkowa, jakaś maź izolacyjna (coś lepszego niż dysperbit), peszle odwadniające piwince od spodu i wokół, dodatkowa izolacja pozioma to 2tys
 - Zbrojenie na ławach, co drugą warstwę w pustakach szalunkowych, schody, wieniec, nadproża nad dwoma oknami, płyta to 3tys
 - Trzy auta żwiru do obsypania piwnicy to 1,5tys

To razem daje przy stanie SSO ok 23tys

Dodatkowo jest dorobione lub będzie
 - wylewka z 15cm styropianu to 2tys
 - dwa okna pakiet szybowy jednokomorowy profil okienny szesciokomorowy to 800zł
 - tynk c-w kwarcowy to 3tys
 - dodatkowa elektryka 15ptk to 1tys
 - dodatkowa wod-kan (jeden kran, plus kratki plus doatkowe piony) to 500zł
 - dodatkowa co (jedne kaloryfer plus instalacja do niego) 500zł
 - położenie płytek w dwóch pomieszczeniach w tym kotłowania całość oprócz sufitu, plus płytki na schodach to 4tys
 - jedne drzwi do kotłowni (spiżarnia jest otwarta) 500zł
 - malowanie tam gdzie nie ma płytek to 500zł

Razem daje ok 12tys

Całość podpiewniczenia na połowie budynku to ok. 35tys.
Całość budynku to pewnie koło 50-55tys

Zalety jak dla mnie to przedewszystkim kotłownia w piwnicy, przy paleniu jakim kolwiek paliwem stałym bezcenne. Drugie pomieszczenie przeznaczone na spiżarnie wraz z jakąś zamrażarką, regały na domowe przetwory jak i równiez te alkoholowe itp... dodatkowo również pod schodami można schować wiele przydatnych gratów.

Jak dla mnie poza tymi 35tys same plusy

----------


## dedert

Czyli uważacie że koszty SSO całkowitego podpiwniczenia na 100m2 od częściowego np 50m2 nie powiększają się proporcjonalnie o drugie tyle i lepiej zrobić 100m2 ?

----------


## Gwidon1983

Oczywiście, że to nie idzie proporcjonalnie. Przykład:
Masz piwnicę 5x10x2,5m potrzebujesz 75m2 styroduru a do piwnicy 10x10x2,5m potrzebujesz 100m2 sturoduru.
Z innymi pracami będzie podobnie ale nie ze wszystkimi...

----------


## MhUser

"malowanie 362x20 zł = 7240 zł" ???

farba 80l - 200zł (https://www.castorama.pl/produkty/wy...-mat-10-l.html)
dwa wałki i duperele 200zł

3 dni własnej robocizny 6840 zł ??

rozumiem że Pan zarabia 2280 zł dziennie

----------


## dedert

A jak to jest z pracami ziemnymi koparki. Bierze za godzinę, dzień czy wielkość wykopu? Chciałbym piwnice 100m2 nie wzniesioną powyżej poziomu "0" czyli okna studzienkowe lub świetliki rurowe, więc pewnie ze 3m głębokości trzeba wykopać. Zastanawiam się więc jak tu wyjdzie różnica w wykopie 50m2 a  jak 100m2. O

----------


## dedert

O wywóz ziemi się nie muszę martwić bo sąsiad sobie cześć lub może całość zabierze (chociaż nie wiem po co mu tyle piasku)

----------


## Arturo72

> Witam,
> U siebie też robię piwnicę. Mam już ja w miarę wykończoną i oczywiście polecam. Ja robiłem tylko pod połową domu ze względu na spadek działki ok50m2. U mnie to wyglądało następująco:
>  - Dodatkowa robocizna ekipy ze wzgleu na podpiewniczienie w stanie SSO to 7tys
>  - Dodatkowy wykop podpiewniczenia to praca koparki ok pół dnia dłużej to 1tys zł (ziemia została na równanie działki, pożniej była tylko rozgarnieta wiec można doliczyc jakieś 500zł)
>  - Dodatkowo dłużesze dwa kominy systemowe 250zł/m co daje 1tys
>  - Beton na ławy fudamentowe, chudziak, do zalania pustaków szalunkowych, schody, wieniec i płyta to 4tys
>  - Pustaki szalunkowe to 1tys
>  - Pustaki na dwie sciany działowe to 500zł
>  - Sturodur 8cm do ocieplenia całości to 1,5tys
> ...


Kto bogatemu zabroni   :big grin:  
A w kotłowni sądzę syf z węgla i trucie siebie i innych bo "nie ma kasy"...bo na piwnice poszło.
Jak tak to nie bogaty a jedynie bezrozumny   :wink:

----------


## Gwidon1983

> Kto bogatemu zabroni   
> A w kotłowni sądzę syf z węgla i trucie siebie i innych bo "nie ma kasy"...bo na piwnice poszło.
> Jak tak to nie bogaty a jedynie bezrozumny


Wpis oczywiście merytoryczny i wiele wnosi do dyskusji na temat kosztów piwnicy.....
Jeżeli twoje rady są tylko takie to już wiem czemu nabiłeś te posty.....

----------


## pstawik

Tak czytam Wasze wypowiedzi (też będę miał piwnicę) i powiedzcie, czy okna w piwnicy są potrzebne? Moja piwnica będzie cała w ziemi i jakoś nie mam przekonania do walorów użytkowych okien. 
*jajmar*, Ty masz u siebie okna? Siłka, widzę bez okien  :wink:

----------


## Robinson74

Też się waham nad oknami w piwnicy (w projekcie mam okna w większości pod poziomem terenu), ale chyba je zostawię, tylko znacznie zmniejszę, bo są bardzo szerokie. Jakoś nie wyobrażam sobie, żebym nie mógł napuścić do piwnicy świeżego powietrza.

----------


## surgi22

> Też się waham nad oknami w piwnicy (w projekcie mam okna w większości pod poziomem terenu), ale chyba je zostawię, tylko znacznie zmniejszę, bo są bardzo szerokie. Jakoś nie wyobrażam sobie, żebym nie mógł napuścić do piwnicy świeżego powietrza.


A o wentylacji mechanicznej kolega słyszał ?

----------


## jajmar

> *jajmar*, Ty masz u siebie okna? Siłka, widzę bez okien


Mam dwa okna w tym jedno w siłowni, fotka robiona stojąc pod oknem. Okna pod sufitem 60x90- coś takiego z tego co pamiętam. Oprócz okien mam dwie zetki wpuszczające powietrze.

----------


## pstawik

*jajmar* i potrzebne te okna? Moja piwnica będzie prawie cała w ziemi, więc musiałbym stosować świetliki, albo robić studzienki. Światła z tych okien wg mnie będzie mało... Piwnicę wentylujesz grawitacyjnie (masz dwie zetki)? Jak ją ogrzewasz? 

*surgi22*, ja planuję w piwnicy went. grawitacyjną. Reszta domu będzie miała mechaniczną. Piwnicę chcę odciąć od domu cieplnie i powietrznie, ale nie wiem czy to się jakoś sensownie zrealizować. Nie chcę ogrzewać piwnicy za pomocą centralnego. W razie potrzeby będę sobie dogrzewał, albo klimą kanałową, albo czymś innym; nie zmierzam tam siedzieć non-stop.

----------


## jajmar

> *jajmar* i potrzebne te okna? Moja piwnica będzie prawie cała w ziemi, więc musiałbym stosować świetliki, albo robić studzienki. Światła z tych okien wg mnie będzie mało... Piwnicę wentylujesz grawitacyjnie (masz dwie zetki)? Jak ją ogrzewasz?


Okna sa w całości pod poziomem terenu, w zabudowanych szachtach przykryte kratami pomostowymi, światła trochę pada ale nie za wiele to fakt. Czy potrzebne myślę ze tak, często są uchylone, w zasadzie od wiosny do jesieni jedno jest ciągle uchylone, same nawiewy nie wietrzą tak piwnicy. Grzanie mam tam podłogówkę. W pralni mam dodatkowy grzejnik. Cały dom wentyluje grawitacyjnie piwnice również.

----------


## dedert

> * dodatkowe roboty ziemne z wywozem urobku - 10000 zł


Nie wiem skąd takie wyliczenia, możliwe że w dużych miastach są inne ceny. Dziś pytałem się u lokalnych firm od robót ziemnych i powiedzieli mi że godz kopania to 90zł, piwnicę w mojej miejscowości 100m2 na 3m głębokości są w stanie wykopać w jeden bądź nawet pół dnia i orientacyjny koszt to 1000 zł za całą piwnicę, na dodatek wezmą też urobek bo potrzebują gdzieś wyrównać teren i doliczą tylko czas od dłuższego kopania wynikającego z wywożenia ziemi na swój teren. Podali nawet warunki na mojej działce - piaszczyste, głębiej glina, ale koparka ich sobie z tym poradzi i że robili już w tych okolicach, tereny suche. Więc odpadają nawet badania techniczne, także wg waszych wyliczeń jestem jakieś 8-9 tyś do przodu.

----------


## jajmar

Dedert tylko zostaw trochę gruntu na obsypanie fundamentów żebyś nie kupował  :smile:

----------


## dedert

Oczywiście że biorę to pod uwagę. Zastanawiam się teraz czy jest sens stosować technologie białe wanny w przypadku gdy mam takie suche piaszczyste tereny. Aha i zapomniałem, jak wspomniałem wcześniej ponoć głębiej jest glina, czy ma to jakiś wpływ na budowe piwnicy?
Na pewno skupie się na dobrej izolacji przeciwwilgociowej i ociepleniu. Nie chcę też podnosic piwnicy by zamontować okna tylko zastosuje albo świetliki rurowe albo okna studzienkowe z odwodnieniem.

----------


## domekmaliny

a jak sprawdzić czy na danej działce można postawic piwnice??? 
we właściwej gminie??
 geodezji???
bo chyba nie u sąsiada?

----------


## Majkis

Dzięki wielkie za porady  :smile:  Na pewno się przydadzą  :smile:

----------


## jajmar

> a jak sprawdzić czy na danej działce można postawic piwnice??? 
> we właściwej gminie??
>  geodezji???
> bo chyba nie u sąsiada?


Nie słyszałem żeby gdzieś istniał zakaz budowy piwnic. Badania gruntu pokażą czy jest woda i gdzie a to da wskazówkę dla projektntów budynku jak roziązać temat piwnic.

----------


## Robinson74

> a jak sprawdzić czy na danej działce można postawic piwnice??? 
> we właściwej gminie??
>  geodezji???
> bo chyba nie u sąsiada?


Ewentualny zakaz może być w MPZP lub warunkach zabudowy (jeśli nie ma MPZP), ale taki zakaz to raczej bezsens.

----------


## Arturo72

> Ewentualny zakaz może być w MPZP lub warunkach zabudowy (jeśli nie ma MPZP), ale taki zakaz to raczej bezsens.


Oczywiście,że byłby to bezsens tak samo jak w sąsiedniej gminie w MPZP jest wymóg "czerwonej dachówki"...
Czarna dachówka wiazalaby się z samowola budowlana i rozbiórka.

----------


## jajmar

> Oczywiście,że byłby to bezsens tak samo jak w sąsiedniej gminie w MPZP jest wymóg "czerwonej dachówki"...
> Czarna dachówka wiazalaby się z samowola budowlana i rozbiórka.


Dach, dachówka jest widoczna z daleka i "ład architektoniczny" zmiana koloru - zaburza, a piwnica taka czy inna jest niewidoczna-anonimowa .

----------


## Arturo72

> Dach, dachówka jest widoczna z daleka i "ład architektoniczny" zmiana koloru - zaburza, a piwnica taka czy inna jest niewidoczna-anonimowa .


Masz rację ale dzięki tak bzdurnemu MZPM zrezygnowałem z kupna działki w tamtej gminie.

----------


## jajmar

> Masz rację ale dzięki tak bzdurnemu MZPM zrezygnowałem z kupna działki w tamtej gminie.


A tak przy okazji wymógł był "czerwonej dachówki" czy czerwone pokrycie?

----------


## Arturo72

> A tak przy okazji wymógł był "czerwonej dachówki" czy czerwone pokrycie?


Rzuciłem zapytanie do gminy co to znaczy to mi odpowiedzieli,że  "czerwonopodobna" musi być ale brązowa dachowka też ujdzie   :big grin:  
Nie chciałem być na granicy A więc mam czarną w sąsiedniej gminie   :wink:

----------


## jajmar

Kolor to jedno a materiał? Dachówka to ceraimka lub cement a co blachodachówką? Inaczej określili tylko kolor czy materiał również?

----------

